# Are You Bored In Your Marriage....?



## Bonzi

...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
...  or is it just different?

Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?


----------



## defcon4

*"Are You Bored In Your Marriage....?"*
...no, never a dull moment. Are you?


----------



## Bonzi

Certainly no dull moments!

Here I am ready to talk about married people stuff and.. nothing!

Guess I need to go back to talking about dating!


----------



## strollingbones

i still get a thrill when i see him coming up the hill.....


----------



## Bonzi

strollingbones said:


> i still get a thrill when i see him coming up the hill.....


 
my ex (live in, not husband but close enough) said his heart used to jump whenever he saw my car pull up.. reminded me of that......


----------



## Asclepias

Bonzi said:


> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?


Just different.  The first day we met I almost didnt ask her for her phone number.


----------



## Gracie

Mine and I are a marriage of convenience. The intimate love died long ago. The friendship love of trust and friendship is unbreakable. We found that being best friends was better than being lovers. We divorced, stayed together as roomies, then remarried when he almost died and the vultures started showing up as he lay in ER. He made it through.....and we remarried soon after to protect our interests.

So no. I am not bored. Neither is he. He is free to date or do whatever he wants, as am I. But neither of us don't because we just don't care to go through the drama of it all over again with someone new.

We are at peace. Took us 27+ years to get there, but we finally made it.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?



Yes, and that is why you should live together before you ever even consider marrying a person.


----------



## ChrisL

I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.


----------



## mdk

No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.



OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
Click to expand...


lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.


Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.
Click to expand...


The capital of my state!    Congrats, sweetie!    So happy for you.


----------



## Asclepias

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.
Click to expand...

Did things change once "she got papers"?


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
Click to expand...


Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.


----------



## The Great Goose

Bonzi said:


> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?


There's three possibilities. Either both people work at it, one person works at it (the norm), neither work at it.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
Click to expand...

I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did things change once "she got papers"?
Click to expand...


M


Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
Click to expand...


Well, that's weird.  Lol.  I don't see how you can hide who you truly are from a person you spend most of your free time with.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
Click to expand...


Anyways, from what I've seen, a lot of people jump into this marriage contract too soon and before they really know about the person.  It is in your best interest to live with that person first.  If not, then you know even LESS about them.


----------



## 1stRambo

mdk said:


> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.



Yo, just marry someone who believes your BS!!! Another Democrat?

"GTP"


----------



## ChrisL

1stRambo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, just marry someone who believes your BS!!! Another Democrat?
> 
> "GTP"
Click to expand...


MDK is awesome!    He is reasonable, logical, friendly, honest, and lots of fun to hang out with online!  At least that is what I gather from the time I've known him here.  Then again, we don't live together.  Lol.     J/K, MDK!


----------



## TNHarley

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
Click to expand...

 Because her terrible decision just hit her..


----------



## mdk

1stRambo said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo, just marry someone who believes your BS!!! Another Democrat?
> 
> "GTP"
Click to expand...


I am most certainly not a Democrat. lol


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did things change once "she got papers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's weird.  Lol.  I don't see how you can hide who you truly are from a person you spend most of your free time with.
Click to expand...

She was more of a diva once she got married to me.  It didnt bother me but I did notice it. What really cemented that she was the one was when she gave my dog a bath. After we got married she would look at me like I had 2 heads if I suggested she feed him.


----------



## Asclepias

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, from what I've seen, a lot of people jump into this marriage contract too soon and before they really know about the person.  It is in your best interest to live with that person first.  If not, then you know even LESS about them.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of arranged marriages that work out beautifully so I think it really just depends.


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did things change once "she got papers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's weird.  Lol.  I don't see how you can hide who you truly are from a person you spend most of your free time with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was more of a diva once she got married to me.  It didnt bother me but I did notice it. What really cemented that she was the one was when she gave my dog a bath. After we got married she would look at me like I had 2 heads if I suggested she feed him.
Click to expand...


Maybe you spoiled her!


----------



## ChrisL

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyways, from what I've seen, a lot of people jump into this marriage contract too soon and before they really know about the person.  It is in your best interest to live with that person first.  If not, then you know even LESS about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of arranged marriages that work out beautifully so I think it really just depends.
Click to expand...


Well, that all depends on how you were raised and what you want from a relationship, I suppose.  Personally, I would object to an arranged marriage.  Nor would I encourage that.


----------



## Iceweasel

Bonzi said:


> my ex (live in, not husband but close enough) said his heart used to jump whenever he saw my car pull up.. reminded me of that......


Yeah but he meant "holy crap, she's home early, I better log off!"


----------



## JakeStarkey

*"Are You Bored In Your Marriage....?"*

Never.


----------



## Iron Head

Asclepias said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did things change once "she got papers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's weird.  Lol.  I don't see how you can hide who you truly are from a person you spend most of your free time with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was more of a diva once she got married to me.  It didnt bother me but I did notice it. What really cemented that she was the one was when she gave my dog a bath. After we got married she would look at me like I had 2 heads if I suggested she feed him.
Click to expand...

It's that whole black woman thing that I was talking about in my sexual/interracial tension thread, isn't it?


----------



## Iron Head

mdk said:


> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.


You do a very good job of hiding your wit!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did things change once "she got papers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's weird.  Lol.  I don't see how you can hide who you truly are from a person you spend most of your free time with.
Click to expand...

Chris is a fucking relationship expert. That is why she is 38 and lives alone in a shitty apartment with a rabbit.


----------



## Iron Head

Signs you are bored in your marriage:

You author 10 threads each day.


----------



## westwall

Bonzi said:


> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?







After 28 years it's different, but still wonderful!


----------



## mdk

Iron Head said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You do a very good job of hiding your wit!
Click to expand...


Shouldn't you be off trying to save The Weather Channel from the gheys? lol


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> ... that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know ......




No it's not. It's because today's adults were raised to think and act like self-centered children who flip the chess board and run away at the first sign of frustration or discomfort.


----------



## Iron Head

What total bullshit. People are creatures of habit. Of course you are not going to be married for 20 years and then walk around saying it sucks. It  sucks, but you aren't going to say it. 

People get comfortable. They form habits. You can get divorced, habitual use new behavior and be just as happy. There is nothing magic about love. It does not exist independently of us.


----------



## Iron Head

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's because today's adults were raised to think and act like self-centered children who flip the chess board and run away at the first sign of frustration or discomfort.
Click to expand...

Damn, I actually agreed with Kareoke!


----------



## Iron Head

mdk said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You do a very good job of hiding your wit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be off trying to save The Weather Channel from the gheys? lol
Click to expand...

No. The homo invasion takes place in the morning.


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Signs you are bored in your marriage:
> 
> You author 10 threads each day.


 
I think I average about 4-5


----------



## mdk

Iron Head said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You do a very good job of hiding your wit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be off trying to save The Weather Channel from the gheys? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The homo invasion takes place in the morning.
Click to expand...


Sounds hawt!


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's because today's adults were raised to think and act like self-centered children who flip the chess board and run away at the first sign of frustration or discomfort.
Click to expand...

 
... or because they watched too many movies.  Then, when the love is not like the movie, well, must not be the "real thing"....


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> my ex (live in, not husband but close enough) said his heart used to jump whenever he saw my car pull up.. reminded me of that......
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but he meant "holy crap, she's home early, I better log off!"
Click to expand...

 
probably very very close to the truth... but 2 can play that game


----------



## hadit

Not bored at all.  It took 30 years to rub all the sharp edges off and realize that we were better off together than any other way, so now it's more exciting than ever.


----------



## Bonzi

It's interesting how some marriages flourish and others die out.  I still think it has a lot to do with the maturity and stability of the people involved.  Anyone can be compatible or attracted to each other, but, to be able to deal with the rest requires an ADULT!


----------



## hadit

ChrisL said:


> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.


In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's because today's adults were raised to think and act like self-centered children who flip the chess board and run away at the first sign of frustration or discomfort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... or because they watched too many movies.  Then, when the love is not like the movie, well, must not be the "real thing"....
Click to expand...


That has to be one of the silliest things I've heard.  I doubt that is the case if they are over 15.


----------



## ChrisL

hadit said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.
Click to expand...


Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  I'm heartbroken that you're married.  I was going to try to get you to switch teams, or at least be a switch playa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol. Married for 4 years and we've been together for almost 15 years. We started dating when I was 21. We got married in Boston, which is one of my favorite cites in the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did things change once "she got papers"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a terrible way to do it IMO. Women act different after they get married no matter how long you live with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please.  Lol.  You cannot continue a "facade" when you are living with someone 24/7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived with my wife for 2 years prior to marriage and she acted "differently" once she was official.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's weird.  Lol.  I don't see how you can hide who you truly are from a person you spend most of your free time with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is a fucking relationship expert. That is why she is 38 and lives alone in a shitty apartment with a rabbit.
Click to expand...


What is your obsession about MY living arrangements.  My rent probably cost more than your mortgage old man!  Now, again, take that big black penis out of your bum.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> What total bullshit. People are creatures of habit. Of course you are not going to be married for 20 years and then walk around saying it sucks. It  sucks, but you aren't going to say it.
> 
> People get comfortable. They form habits. You can get divorced, habitual use new behavior and be just as happy. There is nothing magic about love. It does not exist independently of us.



What do you know, whore mongering, syphilis infested stinkpot?


----------



## Geaux4it

Mirrors keep things cooking 

-Geaux


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not in the least. We both are very sharp and quick witted so the conversations are always pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> You do a very good job of hiding your wit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shouldn't you be off trying to save The Weather Channel from the gheys? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. The homo invasion takes place in the morning.
Click to expand...


You bent over waiting?


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's because today's adults were raised to think and act like self-centered children who flip the chess board and run away at the first sign of frustration or discomfort.
Click to expand...


You think?  I'm sure most people give it a go and it just doesn't work out.  Some people are just not compatible and do not get along.  Is that the kind of relationship you would want for life?


----------



## Unkotare

As I was saying...


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> As I was saying...



Why would you want to stay in a miserable relationship?  I would certainly not stay in a relationship with a person who made me unhappy.  Don't know why anyone would expect that.


----------



## Unkotare

You're exactly proving my point.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> As I was saying...



Hey buddy, if you want to spend your life in a miserable relationship, that's on you.  Lol.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, if you want to spend your life in a miserable relationship, that's on you.  Lol.
Click to expand...



If you want to spend your life in the vain pursuit of constant, uninterrupted, giddy stoner bliss with no hint of any discomfort, frustration, or discord, that's your self-defeating delusion. Adults know life doesn't work like that, but by all means flip over the board and run off whining and expect a different outcome each time.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, if you want to spend your life in a miserable relationship, that's on you.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to spend your life in the vain pursuit of constant, uninterrupted, giddy stoner bliss with no hint of any discomfort, frustration, or discord, that's your self-defeating delusion. Adults know life doesn't work like that, but by all means flip over the board and run off whining and expect a different outcome each time.
Click to expand...


Who said that?  I've seen miserable relationships before.  They aren't pretty.  Some marriages are not worth saving.  Fact.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, if you want to spend your life in a miserable relationship, that's on you.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to spend your life in the vain pursuit of constant, uninterrupted, giddy stoner bliss with no hint of any discomfort, frustration, or discord, that's your self-defeating delusion. Adults know life doesn't work like that, but by all means flip over the board and run off whining and expect a different outcome each time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said that?  I've seen miserable relationships before.  .....
Click to expand...




And I've seen adults who aren't terrified by challenge, commitment, or devotion. I've seen people who aren't petulant, self-indulgent children devoid of character.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, if you want to spend your life in a miserable relationship, that's on you.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to spend your life in the vain pursuit of constant, uninterrupted, giddy stoner bliss with no hint of any discomfort, frustration, or discord, that's your self-defeating delusion. Adults know life doesn't work like that, but by all means flip over the board and run off whining and expect a different outcome each time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said that?  I've seen miserable relationships before.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've seen adults who aren't terrified by challenge, commitment, or devotion. I've seen people who aren't petulant, self-indulgent children devoid of character.
Click to expand...


Well, whatever.  I'm sure people stuck in such relationships would completely disagree.


----------



## ChrisL

Best bet, live together and find out if you are compatible.


----------



## Unkotare

Point proven again and again...


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Point proven again and again...



You have yet to make a point.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's because today's adults were raised to think and act like self-centered children who flip the chess board and run away at the first sign of frustration or discomfort.
Click to expand...





.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's because today's adults were raised to think and act like self-centered children who flip the chess board and run away at the first sign of frustration or discomfort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Pointless drivel.


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, if you want to spend your life in a miserable relationship, that's on you.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to spend your life in the vain pursuit of constant, uninterrupted, giddy stoner bliss with no hint of any discomfort, frustration, or discord, that's your self-defeating delusion. Adults know life doesn't work like that, but by all means flip over the board and run off whining and expect a different outcome each time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said that?  I've seen miserable relationships before.  .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've seen adults who aren't terrified by challenge, commitment, or devotion. I've seen people who aren't petulant, self-indulgent children devoid of character.
Click to expand...

 
They're not terrified.  They just don't want the HASSLE of challenge, commitment or devotion.  Too much work.
People are getting lazier and lazier by the minute... in all areas (not just marriage)

We are told we should be happy in life and not to settle, then, once there is a chink in the armor, or, they are no longer giving us the warm fuzzies, assume it's dead and over then move on.....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Bonzi said:


> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?



Never been married myself and no interest in that ever changing. My brother and his wife are going strong it seems. He works out of state all th etime so is only home for holidays and vacations. So I think there's a lot of 'absence makes the heart grow fonder' in play there. I joke he doesn't really work for an oil services company but is a spy.


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Are You Bored In Your Marriage....?*

nope it gets better every day


----------



## skye

Iron Head said:


> Signs you are bored in your marriage:
> 
> You author 10 threads each day.


----------



## Zander

strollingbones said:


> i still get a thrill when i see him coming up the hill.....


Honey now do ya?


----------



## hadit

ChrisL said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
Click to expand...

That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.


----------



## ChrisL

hadit said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
Click to expand...


Well, no duh!  Lol.  Some people have some serious problems with their relationship.  I still think that your feelings for the person should override any piece of paper, and really that's all a marriage certificate is.


----------



## Unkotare

R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> R-word | Spread the Word to End the Word



They are called "mentally challenged" now.  Retard actually means "delay or hold back in terms of progress, development, or accomplishment."  I think it is totally fitting for Shit Head.


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?



Mine is fantastic. My wife is still beautiful at 50, and we are still on our honeymoon. We will be the old couple in the park, holding hands. No doubt about it.


----------



## PredFan

hadit said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
Click to expand...


Very well said.


----------



## PredFan

People have ask both of us what our secret is. My wife has several theories; The Imago Theory is her main one, and then she gives credit to the book "The 5 Love Languages. 

Personally I think we just both won the love lottery. Everything she says and does makes me love her more. She literally has nothing about her that bothers me at all. I can't speak for her but it must be similar because there doesn't exist a more living wife anywhere. God's honest truth we have never fought. We have disagreed, and have been forced sometimes to hash it out but it's never a fight in any true sense of the word.

I tell people that I cannot give them advice, I'm only qualified to give advice about how to be married to my wife, not theirs. Which come to think of it, applies to everyone.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Iron Head ChrisL  This is not the Flame Zone. Either discuss the topic or leave the thread.  Thanks


----------



## ChrisL

hadit said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
Click to expand...


Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
Click to expand...


He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would want to know everything about the person I was marrying.  The only way to do that is to live with that person and get to know all of their annoying quirks and habits and if you are compatible, not only sexually but in other ways as well.  IMO, that is why people are so unhappy and miserable with their marriages.  They married a person that they didn't really know and now they're stuck with it FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
Click to expand...


How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.


----------



## ChrisL

The more likely scenario is that they got married too young or before they really knew one another, realized that they didn't get along and maybe even hated each other, and divorced.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to get to know someone that well, you have to invest so much in the relationship you basically are already married.  As long as you maintain the idea in the back of your head that you can just walk away if it gets difficult, you'll never form that ultimate bond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
Click to expand...


Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too. 

When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
Click to expand...


Well, apparently to them it was not so trivial.  Most people get married before they are ready, or they marry someone they don't know well enough.  They don't know what it's like to live with that person.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
Click to expand...


I think you are one of our conservative posters, so imagine, if you married a woman to find out she was a liberal!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently to them it was not so trivial.  Most people get married before they are ready, or they marry someone they don't know well enough.  They don't know what it's like to live with that person.
Click to expand...


I'm sure it wasn't trivial to them, but YOU said that leaving socks on the floor is too trivial. Perhaps it wasn't trivial to them.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are one of our conservative posters, so imagine, if you married a woman to find out she was a liberal!
Click to expand...


I would have known that before we got married.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are one of our conservative posters, so imagine, if you married a woman to find out she was a liberal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have known that before we got married.
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not.    What if she changed into a liberal?  Then what?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently to them it was not so trivial.  Most people get married before they are ready, or they marry someone they don't know well enough.  They don't know what it's like to live with that person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't trivial to them, but YOU said that leaving socks on the floor is too trivial. Perhaps it wasn't trivial to them.
Click to expand...


Well, you said you knew, so why did they divorce?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are one of our conservative posters, so imagine, if you married a woman to find out she was a liberal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have known that before we got married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.    What if she changed into a liberal?  Then what?
Click to expand...


Doubtful. I wouldn't marry someone that stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are one of our conservative posters, so imagine, if you married a woman to find out she was a liberal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have known that before we got married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.    What if she changed into a liberal?  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful. I wouldn't marry someone that stupid.
Click to expand...


You would have no way of predicting such a thing though.    It is certainly a possibility, so would you divorce her for that?  Is that a "trivial" reason to you?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently to them it was not so trivial.  Most people get married before they are ready, or they marry someone they don't know well enough.  They don't know what it's like to live with that person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't trivial to them, but YOU said that leaving socks on the floor is too trivial. Perhaps it wasn't trivial to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you knew, so why did they divorce?
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently to them it was not so trivial.  Most people get married before they are ready, or they marry someone they don't know well enough.  They don't know what it's like to live with that person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't trivial to them, but YOU said that leaving socks on the floor is too trivial. Perhaps it wasn't trivial to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you knew, so why did they divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are one of our conservative posters, so imagine, if you married a woman to find out she was a liberal!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have known that before we got married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.    What if she changed into a liberal?  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful. I wouldn't marry someone that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would have no way of predicting such a thing though.    It is certainly a possibility, so would you divorce her for that?  Is that a "trivial" reason to you?
Click to expand...


I'm serious. One would have to be pretty stupid to suddenly become a Democrat when they are not. I'd be seriously concerned for her sanity.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are one of our conservative posters, so imagine, if you married a woman to find out she was a liberal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have known that before we got married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.    What if she changed into a liberal?  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful. I wouldn't marry someone that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would have no way of predicting such a thing though.    It is certainly a possibility, so would you divorce her for that?  Is that a "trivial" reason to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm serious. One would have to be pretty stupid to suddenly become a Democrat when they are not. I'd be seriously concerned for her sanity.
Click to expand...


That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently to them it was not so trivial.  Most people get married before they are ready, or they marry someone they don't know well enough.  They don't know what it's like to live with that person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't trivial to them, but YOU said that leaving socks on the floor is too trivial. Perhaps it wasn't trivial to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you knew, so why did they divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
Click to expand...


That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently to them it was not so trivial.  Most people get married before they are ready, or they marry someone they don't know well enough.  They don't know what it's like to live with that person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't trivial to them, but YOU said that leaving socks on the floor is too trivial. Perhaps it wasn't trivial to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you said you knew, so why did they divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
Click to expand...


It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it wasn't trivial to them, but YOU said that leaving socks on the floor is too trivial. Perhaps it wasn't trivial to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you said you knew, so why did they divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
Click to expand...


You're lost. Let me help you:


Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."

It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.

Are we clear now?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have known that before we got married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.    What if she changed into a liberal?  Then what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful. I wouldn't marry someone that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would have no way of predicting such a thing though.    It is certainly a possibility, so would you divorce her for that?  Is that a "trivial" reason to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm serious. One would have to be pretty stupid to suddenly become a Democrat when they are not. I'd be seriously concerned for her sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?
Click to expand...


No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is fantastic. My wife is still beautiful at 50, and we are still on our honeymoon. We will be the old couple in the park, holding hands. No doubt about it.
Click to expand...

 
Wonderful - but comical based on your signature


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you said you knew, so why did they divorce?
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
Click to expand...


So what?  You said you knew they were divorced for "trivial" reasons.  I'm asking what are those trivial reasons?  Your idea of a trivial reason might be different from somebody else's idea of a trivial reason.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not.    What if she changed into a liberal?  Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. I wouldn't marry someone that stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would have no way of predicting such a thing though.    It is certainly a possibility, so would you divorce her for that?  Is that a "trivial" reason to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm serious. One would have to be pretty stupid to suddenly become a Democrat when they are not. I'd be seriously concerned for her sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
Click to expand...


Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?


----------



## Iron Head

Yeah, divorce is a bitch. However, sometimes you just got to know when to abandon a sinking ship. 

"Life sucks, so be a schmuck." Mark Winslow.


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is fantastic. My wife is still beautiful at 50, and we are still on our honeymoon. We will be the old couple in the park, holding hands. No doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonderful - but comical based on your signature
Click to expand...


True, the signature is a joke that so far NO ONE but you has even acknowledged.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is fantastic. My wife is still beautiful at 50, and we are still on our honeymoon. We will be the old couple in the park, holding hands. No doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonderful - but comical based on your signature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, the signature is a joke that so far NO ONE but you has even acknowledged.
Click to expand...

 
well I believe you are happily married... just was funny


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  You said you knew they were divorced for "trivial" reasons.  I'm asking what are those trivial reasons?  Your idea of a trivial reason might be different from somebody else's idea of a trivial reason.
Click to expand...


And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubtful. I wouldn't marry someone that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have no way of predicting such a thing though.    It is certainly a possibility, so would you divorce her for that?  Is that a "trivial" reason to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm serious. One would have to be pretty stupid to suddenly become a Democrat when they are not. I'd be seriously concerned for her sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
Click to expand...


I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  You said you knew they were divorced for "trivial" reasons.  I'm asking what are those trivial reasons?  Your idea of a trivial reason might be different from somebody else's idea of a trivial reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.
Click to expand...


It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would have no way of predicting such a thing though.    It is certainly a possibility, so would you divorce her for that?  Is that a "trivial" reason to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious. One would have to be pretty stupid to suddenly become a Democrat when they are not. I'd be seriously concerned for her sanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
Click to expand...


You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?


----------



## Iceweasel

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you said you knew, so why did they divorce?
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
Click to expand...

It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.


----------



## PredFan

Bonzi said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is fantastic. My wife is still beautiful at 50, and we are still on our honeymoon. We will be the old couple in the park, holding hands. No doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonderful - but comical based on your signature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, the signature is a joke that so far NO ONE but you has even acknowledged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I believe you are happily married... just was funny
Click to expand...


I thought that joke was pretty funny and I'm disappointed that only one person even mentioned it.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
Click to expand...


Well, sorry that you can't win an argument.  Seems like that's your problem.


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
Click to expand...


I can't win an argument against ChrisL, so I'm going to put her on ignore to save my manly dignity is more like it.    Lol.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  You said you knew they were divorced for "trivial" reasons.  I'm asking what are those trivial reasons?  Your idea of a trivial reason might be different from somebody else's idea of a trivial reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
Click to expand...


You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  You said you knew they were divorced for "trivial" reasons.  I'm asking what are those trivial reasons?  Your idea of a trivial reason might be different from somebody else's idea of a trivial reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
Click to expand...


You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm serious. One would have to be pretty stupid to suddenly become a Democrat when they are not. I'd be seriously concerned for her sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
Click to expand...


Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
Click to expand...


It happens quite often, especially when you marry young.  People grow and change, and sometimes they grow apart.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
Click to expand...


This is nothing but partisan hackmanship.  How about you try answering the question honestly?  People have certainly been known to "switch sides."


----------



## PredFan

Iceweasel said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
Click to expand...


She's somewhat conservative, at least in the last few threads I have seen her participate in. I tend to try to give conservatives a lot of slack when I can.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's somewhat conservative, at least in the last few threads I have seen her participate in. I tend to try to give conservatives a lot of slack when I can.
Click to expand...


I am neither, a conservative nor a liberal.  I am a centrist, and I try to approach things realistically, not idealistically.


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said this "Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once.  Often times it was very trivial stuff too."  So?  What was the trivial stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's somewhat conservative, at least in the last few threads I have seen her participate in. I tend to try to give conservatives a lot of slack when I can.
Click to expand...

She is too wack for your slack , run while you still can.  The issue of divorcing for trivial matters has been prominent in today's throw away society. It has very little to do with a marriage going stale.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  You said you knew they were divorced for "trivial" reasons.  I'm asking what are those trivial reasons?  Your idea of a trivial reason might be different from somebody else's idea of a trivial reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
Click to expand...


It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happens quite often, especially when you marry young.  People grow and change, and sometimes they grow apart.
Click to expand...


No, not that kind of change, and not all of a sudden. You are wrong.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nothing but partisan hackmanship.  How about you try answering the question honestly?  People have certainly been known to "switch sides."
Click to expand...


Umm, are you saying I'm lying?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?  You said you knew they were divorced for "trivial" reasons.  I'm asking what are those trivial reasons?  Your idea of a trivial reason might be different from somebody else's idea of a trivial reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
Click to expand...


No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.


----------



## PredFan

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's somewhat conservative, at least in the last few threads I have seen her participate in. I tend to try to give conservatives a lot of slack when I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too wack for your slack , run while you still can.  The issue of divorcing for trivial matters has been prominent in today's throw away society.
Click to expand...


Lol, I also happen to be killing time waiting for a friend. We are going to the gun range to get some practice in. I've got nothing else to do until he rings the doorbell.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nothing but partisan hackmanship.  How about you try answering the question honestly?  People have certainly been known to "switch sides."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, are you saying I'm lying?
Click to expand...


No, I'm saying that you are avoiding answering the question in an honest way.  That much is quite obvious.  Someone else might think the example I gave, of your wife turning more liberal, would be a "trivial" reason and that you should remain married.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
Click to expand...

Society's sense and what is considered the norm not just one person. That is reality and  a person will be judged by that standard.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's irrelevant. I was responding to your statement that leaving socks on the floor was too trivial to get divorced over. They were an example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's somewhat conservative, at least in the last few threads I have seen her participate in. I tend to try to give conservatives a lot of slack when I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too wack for your slack , run while you still can.  The issue of divorcing for trivial matters has been prominent in today's throw away society. It has very little to do with a marriage going stale.
Click to expand...


Get a grip, sicko.  I am not the topic of this thread.  Stalker.


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not irrelevant.  You brought it up.  You claim to know why people divorce and you claim that their reasons are "trivial."  Maybe you should just admit that you have no idea, and that is not really YOUR place to judge whether or not their reasons are trivial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's somewhat conservative, at least in the last few threads I have seen her participate in. I tend to try to give conservatives a lot of slack when I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too wack for your slack , run while you still can.  The issue of divorcing for trivial matters has been prominent in today's throw away society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I also happen to be killing time waiting for a friend. We are going to the gun range to get some practice in. I've got nothing else to do until he rings the doorbell.
Click to expand...

Answering  a ding dong while waiting for the door to go ding dong. That is the sign of a man who would be a patient husband.


----------



## ChrisL

Every individual has the right to pursue their own happiness here in this country, regardless of whether you wingnuts approve.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's somewhat conservative, at least in the last few threads I have seen her participate in. I tend to try to give conservatives a lot of slack when I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too wack for your slack , run while you still can.  The issue of divorcing for trivial matters has been prominent in today's throw away society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I also happen to be killing time waiting for a friend. We are going to the gun range to get some practice in. I've got nothing else to do until he rings the doorbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answering  a ding dong while waiting for the door to go ding dong. That is the sign of a man who would be a patient husband.
Click to expand...


You are the ding dong, coming into a thread and talking about a poster and going completely off topic of marriage.  Now, get a grip on sick self.  Address the topic or GTFO.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
Click to expand...


It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.

Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
Click to expand...


I am asking what are these "trivial" reasons.  That is all.  It is completely on topic with marriage and divorce.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
Click to expand...


Good, then they can see Alex's and Ice Weasels personal attacks and completely irrelevant posts on the topic.    Call a mod.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
Click to expand...


Why don't you just admit that you don't really know what you speak of?  No, people do not have to remain married to a person who makes them feel unhappy, regardless of whether of you think their personal reasons are "trivial."


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
Click to expand...

I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.


----------



## Bonzi

PredFan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is fantastic. My wife is still beautiful at 50, and we are still on our honeymoon. We will be the old couple in the park, holding hands. No doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wonderful - but comical based on your signature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, the signature is a joke that so far NO ONE but you has even acknowledged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I believe you are happily married... just was funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that joke was pretty funny and I'm disappointed that only one person even mentioned it.
Click to expand...

 
ah okay well I can't believe it either.. it is humorous!  I have noticed it before, I should have said something earlier!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
Click to expand...

 
You have work to keep the boredom away.... you need at least one person to do the work.  2 lazy people who want to be entertained won't work.


----------



## Alex.

Bonzi said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have work to keep the boredom away.... you need at least one person to do the work.  2 lazy people who want to be entertained won't work.
Click to expand...

If two people want the same thing they will never be bored in pursuing their dream.


----------



## Bonzi

Alex. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have work to keep the boredom away.... you need at least one person to do the work.  2 lazy people who want to be entertained won't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If two people want the same thing they will never be bored in pursuing their dream.
Click to expand...

 
True, that's why you need to be careful that you have the same interests and desires in life.
And that one is not threatened by the other and wants to squash them and their achievements.
Many people say they are on board with the program, only to switch gears later.  Not good.


----------



## 007

Bonzi said:


> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?


Been single, (not married), since 1986 and love it. I've had a ton of girl friends. If the relationship ever gets stale or nagging starts, I end it, rather than cheat.


----------



## Bonzi

007 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?
> 
> 
> 
> Been single, (not married), since 1986 and love it. I've had a ton of girl friends. If the relationship ever gets stale or nagging ever starts, I end it, rather than cheat.
Click to expand...

 
THIS!   If you are never satisfied, don't get married! Just move along...excellent!


----------



## Pop23

I never even considered the possibility of marring a board. 

You people are just weird


----------



## Bonzi

Pop23 said:


> I never even considered the possibility of marring a board.
> 
> You people are just weird


 
This board is marred in many ways...by many undesireables!


----------



## 007

Bonzi said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?
> 
> 
> 
> Been single, (not married), since 1986 and love it. I've had a ton of girl friends. If the relationship ever gets stale or nagging ever starts, I end it, rather than cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS!   If you are never satisfied, don't get married! Just move along...excellent!
Click to expand...

Exactly, being single doesn't mean you have license to cheat. It's still bad. Just end it and move on instead of hurting people.


----------



## Pop23

Bonzi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never even considered the possibility of marring a board.
> 
> You people are just weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This board is marred in many ways...by many undesireables!
Click to expand...


Hate it when that happens. 

Anyway, my wife and I are very happy and excited every time we see each other. 

At least I think we are. Hold on ill check. 

She said "sure dear" when I asked her, so all good here


----------



## Bonzi

007 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?
> 
> 
> 
> Been single, (not married), since 1986 and love it. I've had a ton of girl friends. If the relationship ever gets stale or nagging ever starts, I end it, rather than cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THIS!   If you are never satisfied, don't get married! Just move along...excellent!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, being single doesn't mean you have license to cheat. It's still bad. Just end it and move on instead of hurting people.
Click to expand...

 
I've never understood that.  Why if people lose interest in the person they are dating or find someone they like better, or just want to fool around, break up.  Unless you are in a relationship where you are allowed to date others and I have yet to find an instance where that works. 

There is a guy on here that claims he has an open marriage and it works.  I'd have to say that is very rare.


----------



## Bonzi

Pop23 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never even considered the possibility of marring a board.
> 
> You people are just weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This board is marred in many ways...by many undesireables!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate it when that happens.
> 
> Anyway, my wife and I are very happy and excited every time we see each other.
> 
> At least I think we are. Hold on ill check.
> 
> She said "sure dear" when I asked her, so all good here
Click to expand...

 
My husband gets VERY excited, especially when I start talking back to him or yelling.  I'm the designated "calm" person which is a scary thing in an of itself.....


----------



## playtime

Just celebrated our 30th this summer & my heart still pounds when I hear hubby walk in the door... & we still 'play' with each other like we always have.  He's my best friend as well.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm trying to show you that that is beside the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nothing but partisan hackmanship.  How about you try answering the question honestly?  People have certainly been known to "switch sides."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, are you saying I'm lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying that you are avoiding answering the question in an honest way.  That much is quite obvious.  Someone else might think the example I gave, of your wife turning more liberal, would be a "trivial" reason and that you should remain married.
Click to expand...


Yeah you are saying that but I'm not lying and I did answer your question.


----------



## PredFan

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're lost. Let me help you:
> 
> 
> Someone else said: "People get divorced for leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "No one gets divorced for something that silly."
> I said: "He was exaggerating, trying to prove a point. I know a lot of people who got divorced over trivial things."
> You said; "Well to them they are not so trivial."
> I said: "Just like leaving socks on the floor is not too trivial."
> 
> It has nothing to do with what my friends got divorced over.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> It's why I filtered her out. It's like sticking your head in a paint mixer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's somewhat conservative, at least in the last few threads I have seen her participate in. I tend to try to give conservatives a lot of slack when I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too wack for your slack , run while you still can.  The issue of divorcing for trivial matters has been prominent in today's throw away society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I also happen to be killing time waiting for a friend. We are going to the gun range to get some practice in. I've got nothing else to do until he rings the doorbell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answering  a ding dong while waiting for the door to go ding dong. That is the sign of a man who would be a patient husband.
Click to expand...


ROTFLMAO


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, then they can see Alex's and Ice Weasels personal attacks and completely irrelevant posts on the topic.    Call a mod.
Click to expand...


I don't ever call mods. I was just trying to save you from getting banned.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you don't really know what you speak of?  No, people do not have to remain married to a person who makes them feel unhappy, regardless of whether of you think their personal reasons are "trivial."
Click to expand...


Now you are just making stuff up. I never said any of that. What if leaving socks on the floor makes them unhappy?


----------



## PredFan

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
Click to expand...


I know my stance is relevant but her question about my friends divorce wasn't.


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know my stance is relevant but her question about my friends divorce wasn't.
Click to expand...

I know. The whole friends digression was circular and frustrated the whole conversation. I am glad you made some very good points!


----------



## PredFan

You have to understand and accept that there will be bordom. It WILL happen and its normal.

I hate to give advice to newly weds but when pressed I tell them this:

You are promising to love one person forever. Realize that a LOT of changes will occur in "the rest of your lives". You cannot avoid it, you cannot stop it. The one thing that won't change is who you are deep inside.

Boredom will come when you both have told all of your stories, when you have kids and other responsibilities and you just want some peace and quiet but your spouse needs some excitement. You can only deal with these situations when you realize that they are inevitable and temporary.


----------



## Iron Head

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you don't really know what you speak of?  No, people do not have to remain married to a person who makes them feel unhappy, regardless of whether of you think their personal reasons are "trivial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just making stuff up. I never said any of that. What if leaving socks on the floor makes them unhappy?
Click to expand...

Don't sweat it, dude. Chris is borderline retarded. She's only here because real people will not talk to her.


----------



## Iron Head

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question though.  Would you divorce her?  Some would say that is a trivial reason and something you could learn to deal with.  Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
Click to expand...

Imagine being hooked up with some chick and she evolves into Chris. I would but a bullet in my head.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
Click to expand...


Because you're wrong.  Lol.  Like I said, it is not up to you to determine whether or not another's reason for leaving a relationship is "trivial."  What might be trivial to you, may not be trivial to someone else.  Get it yet?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you don't really know what you speak of?  No, people do not have to remain married to a person who makes them feel unhappy, regardless of whether of you think their personal reasons are "trivial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just making stuff up. I never said any of that. What if leaving socks on the floor makes them unhappy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sweat it, dude. Chris is borderline retarded. She's only here because real people will not talk to her.
Click to expand...


Borderline?  Well you are fully retarded, and you make that clear every time you post.  Now, do you have anything to add to this topic or just more trolling?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you don't really know what you speak of?  No, people do not have to remain married to a person who makes them feel unhappy, regardless of whether of you think their personal reasons are "trivial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just making stuff up. I never said any of that. What if leaving socks on the floor makes them unhappy?
Click to expand...


What am I making up?  I said:
1.  Admit that you really don't know what you speak of, regarding other people's relationships.  
2.  People do not have to remain married to a person who makes them unhappy regardless of what you think about their reasons for leaving.  

Now, please explain what I have "made up."


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't divorce her, I'd have her Baker Acted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't do that because of she is a liberal.  Sorry.  So, how about you answer the question?  Are you going to work through this issue with her or are you filing for divorce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered it. I said I wouldn't divorce her, I'd Baker Act her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine being hooked up with some chick and she evolves into Chris. I would but a bullet in my head.
Click to expand...


Not something you have to be concerned about.  You have a disease.  Most women are not going to have anything to do with you.  Not to mention, you are absolutely disgusting.  I have standards.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know my stance is relevant but her question about my friends divorce wasn't.
Click to expand...


You said that you KNEW their reasons for splitting up were "trivial."  Now, what were those reasons that you consider to be "trivial"?  It is completely relevant as I said earlier.  Don't make claims that you can't back up then.  Simple.   

You are pretty much admitting that you have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## ChrisL

Now, Bonzi, if you are bored in your marriage and your husband doesn't pay attention to you, then I would suggest perhaps discussing that with him like an adult instead of running around on the internet trying to get attention (or whatever) from strange men that you know nothing about.    Perhaps try talking with your husband to your preacher or a marriage counselor.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, then they can see Alex's and Ice Weasels personal attacks and completely irrelevant posts on the topic.    Call a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't ever call mods. I was just trying to save you from getting banned.
Click to expand...


I'm not worried about it.  Why would you be?  You think I'm difficult and slightly retarded.  I would think you would be happy for me to be banned.  Lol.


----------



## Toro

ChrisL said:


> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?



I once read an article written by a woman who was contemplating leaving her husband because after he went cycling, we peeled off his clothes and left them on the floor.

But she lived in Toronto, and you know how those people are.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't do that.  You might disagree with and not like her views, but you cannot have a person committed for such reasons.  So that takes that right off the table.  So what are you going to do now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is nothing but partisan hackmanship.  How about you try answering the question honestly?  People have certainly been known to "switch sides."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, are you saying I'm lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying that you are avoiding answering the question in an honest way.  That much is quite obvious.  Someone else might think the example I gave, of your wife turning more liberal, would be a "trivial" reason and that you should remain married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you are saying that but I'm not lying and I did answer your question.
Click to expand...


I didn't say you were "lying."  I said you are being dishonest in making a statement that you knew something about something but refusing to say what it is you know.  That is completely idiotic.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not besides the point.  It is a claim you made.  You said you have friends and family members who have divorced over "trivial" reasons, yet you cannot name these reasons.  Hmm.  I think perhaps you don't really know their reasons and cannot judge whether or they were "trivial."  PEOPLE should not expect to remain married to a person who does not bring them joy and happiness.  That is the bottom line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
Click to expand...


Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.  

You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?


----------



## Toro

My ex-wife divorced me for a trivial reason.

I tried to explain to her that I was just banging my secretary.  I didn't love her.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> My ex-wife divorced me for a trivial reason.
> 
> I tried to explain to her that I was just banging my secretary.  I didn't love her.



Oh geesh!    You are joking, right?


----------



## Toro

Bonzi said:


> You have work to keep the boredom away.... you need at least one person to do the work.  2 lazy people who want to be entertained won't work.



So are you the lazy person or the worker?


----------



## Toro

ChrisL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ex-wife divorced me for a trivial reason.
> 
> I tried to explain to her that I was just banging my secretary.  I didn't love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geesh!    You are joking, right?
Click to expand...


Women just don't understand these things.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> My ex-wife divorced me for a trivial reason.
> 
> I tried to explain to her that I was just banging my secretary.  I didn't love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geesh!    You are joking, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women just don't understand these things.
Click to expand...


I know because I don't think I would consider that to be a trivial reason.


----------



## Toro

PredFan said:


> You have to understand and accept that there will be bordom. It WILL happen and its normal.
> 
> I hate to give advice to newly weds but when pressed I tell them this:
> 
> You are promising to love one person forever. Realize that a LOT of changes will occur in "the rest of your lives". You cannot avoid it, you cannot stop it. The one thing that won't change is who you are deep inside.
> 
> Boredom will come when you both have told all of your stories, when you have kids and other responsibilities and you just want some peace and quiet but your spouse needs some excitement. You can only deal with these situations when you realize that they are inevitable and temporary.



But you can always have Yahtzee!


----------



## Bonzi

Toro said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have work to keep the boredom away.... you need at least one person to do the work.  2 lazy people who want to be entertained won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you the lazy person or the worker?
Click to expand...

 
In my current relationship, I'm the worker (but he does too sometimes!) - in the past, I was NEVER the worker!  It was every fun or done!


----------



## defcon4

[QUOTE="Iron Head, post: 12629790, member: 55849"*]Imagine being hooked up with some chick and she evolves into Chris.* I would but a bullet in my head.[/QUOTE]
Ewww!!!!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you don't really know what you speak of?  No, people do not have to remain married to a person who makes them feel unhappy, regardless of whether of you think their personal reasons are "trivial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just making stuff up. I never said any of that. What if leaving socks on the floor makes them unhappy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sweat it, dude. Chris is borderline retarded. She's only here because real people will not talk to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Borderline?  Well you are fully retarded, and you make that clear every time you post.  Now, do you have anything to add to this topic or just more trolling?
Click to expand...

I don't remember saying a goddamn thing to YOU, you fucking skank-ho! But, yes, you are clearly borderline, as evidenced by the fact that you do not even have a fucking clue as to what that means, you ignorant ****!


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have work to keep the boredom away.... you need at least one person to do the work.  2 lazy people who want to be entertained won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you the lazy person or the worker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my current relationship, I'm the worker (but he does too sometimes!) - in the past, I was NEVER the worker!  It was every fun or done!
Click to expand...

You mean your husband is a fucking bum who lies around the house all day?


----------



## Iron Head

I am worried about you, Bonzi. You seem to be crying out for help. In you in some kind of mid-life crises that is causing you to reevaluate your life?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you're wrong.  Lol.  Like I said, it is not up to you to determine whether or not another's reason for leaving a relationship is "trivial."  What might be trivial to you, may not be trivial to someone else.  Get it yet?
Click to expand...


That isn't even what we were arguing about.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you don't really know what you speak of?  No, people do not have to remain married to a person who makes them feel unhappy, regardless of whether of you think their personal reasons are "trivial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just making stuff up. I never said any of that. What if leaving socks on the floor makes them unhappy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I making up?  I said:
> 1.  Admit that you really don't know what you speak of, regarding other people's relationships.
> 2.  People do not have to remain married to a person who makes them unhappy regardless of what you think about their reasons for leaving.
> 
> Now, please explain what I have "made up."
Click to expand...


I already told you. You made up all of it. I never said anything, ANYTHING you are accusing me of saying.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know my stance is relevant but her question about my friends divorce wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that you KNEW their reasons for splitting up were "trivial."  Now, what were those reasons that you consider to be "trivial"?  It is completely relevant as I said earlier.  Don't make claims that you can't back up then.  Simple.
> 
> You are pretty much admitting that you have no clue what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


No, I have no clue what YOU are talking about. I never said any of that.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, then they can see Alex's and Ice Weasels personal attacks and completely irrelevant posts on the topic.    Call a mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't ever call mods. I was just trying to save you from getting banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not worried about it.  Why would you be?  You think I'm difficult and slightly retarded.  I would think you would be happy for me to be banned.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Well then you would be wrong, AGAIN.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can and yes I would. I'm telling you that I wouldn't marry a woman who was a liberal. My wife is a conservative and I know her mind. For her to suddenly become a liberal would be a sign that there is something terribly wrong with her. You just don't shift your mind that radically. She's smart and informed and for her to suddenly become an ignorant left wing myrmidon would be a sign of mental imbalance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nothing but partisan hackmanship.  How about you try answering the question honestly?  People have certainly been known to "switch sides."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, are you saying I'm lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying that you are avoiding answering the question in an honest way.  That much is quite obvious.  Someone else might think the example I gave, of your wife turning more liberal, would be a "trivial" reason and that you should remain married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you are saying that but I'm not lying and I did answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you were "lying."  I said you are being dishonest in making a statement that you knew something about something but refusing to say what it is you know.  That is completely idiotic.
Click to expand...

Mo refused because it was itrelevant to our discussion. I'll bet you don't even know what our discussion was do you?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know my stance is relevant but her question about my friends divorce wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that you KNEW their reasons for splitting up were "trivial."  Now, what were those reasons that you consider to be "trivial"?  It is completely relevant as I said earlier.  Don't make claims that you can't back up then.  Simple.
> 
> You are pretty much admitting that you have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have no clue what YOU are talking about. I never said any of that.
Click to expand...


Yes you did.  Post number 85 on page 10.  I can get it.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't seem to grasp the point and I can't get you to understand. Let's move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.
> 
> You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?
Click to expand...


Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you care for the person.  Marriage is just a piece of paper.  Besides, why wouldn't you just want to be able to walk away from a bad relationship?  You want to be stuck in one?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
Click to expand...


Here.  You say "often times it was very trivial stuff too."  Okay, maybe approve is the wrong word, but you are judging their personal reasons as being trivial and then when I asked you what are these trivial reasons, you won't say.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think your stance is relevant. Why else would a marriage be torn apart by trivial matters if the partners are not bored. Of course there may be other factors but boredom is certainly one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know my stance is relevant but her question about my friends divorce wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said that you KNEW their reasons for splitting up were "trivial."  Now, what were those reasons that you consider to be "trivial"?  It is completely relevant as I said earlier.  Don't make claims that you can't back up then.  Simple.
> 
> You are pretty much admitting that you have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have no clue what YOU are talking about. I never said any of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did.  Post number 85 on page 10.  I can get it.
Click to expand...


Do it then.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the claim that you knew of people who divorced for what you consider "trivial" reasons.  What are those trivial reasons?  It's a simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.
> 
> You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.
Click to expand...


See my post above #191.  I quote where you say they divorced for trivial reasons.  What are they?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That depends how you define a "bad" relationship.  Abuse or infidelity certainly is a reason to walk away, while getting irritated because he/she leaves socks on the floor is not.  As for marriage only being a piece of paper, it is only to those who refuse to fully commit.  Like I said, as long as you retain the option of walking away when things get a little rough, you'll never get the ultimate relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here.  You say "often times it was very trivial stuff too."  Okay, maybe approve is the wrong word, but you are judging their personal reasons as being trivial and then when I asked you what are these trivial reasons, you won't say.
Click to expand...


Because it is irrelevant to our discussion, but now I see that you are in the wrong argument with the wrong person. You got lost somewhere.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't an irrelevant question if we look at it as a stand alone question. It's absolutely irrelevant to the discussion we were having. Do you want to have a separate discussion about my friend's divorces? Fine, but you asked it originally in response to our discussion and it wasn't relevant.
> 
> Actually, that discussion is off topic for this thread and you have already been warned by a mod to stay on topic. I would advise you do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just admit that you don't really know what you speak of?  No, people do not have to remain married to a person who makes them feel unhappy, regardless of whether of you think their personal reasons are "trivial."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are just making stuff up. I never said any of that. What if leaving socks on the floor makes them unhappy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't sweat it, dude. Chris is borderline retarded. She's only here because real people will not talk to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Borderline?  Well you are fully retarded, and you make that clear every time you post.  Now, do you have anything to add to this topic or just more trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember saying a goddamn thing to YOU, you fucking skank-ho! But, yes, you are clearly borderline, as evidenced by the fact that you do not even have a fucking clue as to what that means, you ignorant ****!
Click to expand...


You should get help for your angry miserable old self.    You've got issues.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who leaves their spouse because they left socks on the floor?  Are you being serious?    I'm talking about irreconcilable differences, and lots of people are just not compatible.  They fight about everything.  Is that a good environment in which to raise children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was exaggerating to prove a point. He isn't too far off though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know?  Do you know why people end their marriages?  Did you do a poll or something?    You and he have no idea why a couple decides to end their marriages, and since it's a pain in the ass to have a divorce, I imagine that most of the time their reasons are pretty good.  You don't need to "approve" of other people's decisions or relationships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. Often times it was very trivial stuff too.
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here.  You say "often times it was very trivial stuff too."  Okay, maybe approve is the wrong word, but you are judging their personal reasons as being trivial and then when I asked you what are these trivial reasons, you won't say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it is irrelevant to our discussion, but now I see that you are in the wrong argument with the wrong person. You got lost somewhere.
Click to expand...


I'm just asking what the trivial reasons are.  I guess that means you are conceding.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a simple question, but it's irrelevant to the discussion we were having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.
> 
> You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my post above #191.  I quote where you say they divorced for trivial reasons.  What are they?
Click to expand...


Look at your recent post where you "recapped" the argument. It's the wrong argument. You got me confused with someone else.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.
> 
> You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my post above #191.  I quote where you say they divorced for trivial reasons.  What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at your recent post where you "recapped" the argument. It's the wrong argument. You got me confused with someone else.
Click to expand...


No I didn't.  You said you personally knew family and friends who divorced for trivial reasons often times.  Right?  I mean, it's right there, quoted from PredFan.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. *Often times it was very trivial stuff too.*
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.



Here, in bold for you.  What is the trivial stuff?  Cheating?  Is that why you don't want to say?  Because cheating is "trivial" to you?


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not irrelevant.  The fact that you refuse to answer the simple questions says a ton.  A trivial reason for you, may not be so trivial for another.  That is the bottom line.  Thankfully, people are not obligated to stay in a marriage that makes them unhappy people, and why should they?  For someone else's sense of what is "moral" and what is "righteous?"  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.
> 
> You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my post above #191.  I quote where you say they divorced for trivial reasons.  What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at your recent post where you "recapped" the argument. It's the wrong argument. You got me confused with someone else.
Click to expand...


Predfan: "You got me confused with someone else."

It is this sort of stuff that gets in the way of communication in a marriage.


----------



## PredFan

Here is the argument that I was having with you:

Someone said: "people get divorced for trivial reasons like leaving socks on the floor."
You said: "that's ridiculous"
I said: " he was exaggerating to make a point, I've known people who get divorced for reasons that often seem trivial"

I never said any of the other shit you are accusing me of. 

Are we clear now?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. *Often times it was very trivial stuff too.*
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, in bold for you.  What is the trivial stuff?  Cheating?  Is that why you don't want to say?  Because cheating is "trivial" to you?
Click to expand...


I said that yes but none of the other shit you are accusing me of saying.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Here is the argument that I was having with you:
> 
> Someone said: "people get divorced for trivial reasons like leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "that's ridiculous"
> I said: " he was exaggerating to make a point, I've known people who get divorced for reasons that often seem trivial"
> 
> I never said any of the other shit you are accusing me of.
> 
> Are we clear now?



You did.  I quoted and bolded it for you.  Why so damn sensitive?  It's a simple question?  WTF?  Are all of you people fucking insane or something?  

You said they divorced for trivial stuff.  Now what the fuck is the trivial stuff?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. *Often times it was very trivial stuff too.*
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, in bold for you.  What is the trivial stuff?  Cheating?  Is that why you don't want to say?  Because cheating is "trivial" to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that yes but none of the other shit you are accusing me of saying.
Click to expand...


What the fuck ever!  I want to know what you consider to be "trivial fucking stuff!"  Good grief.  I'm not the cops!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.
> 
> You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my post above #191.  I quote where you say they divorced for trivial reasons.  What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at your recent post where you "recapped" the argument. It's the wrong argument. You got me confused with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't.  You said you personally knew family and friends who divorced for trivial reasons often times.  Right?  I mean, it's right there, quoted from PredFan.
Click to expand...


But that IS NOT THE ARGUMENT WE WERE HAVING.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.
> 
> You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my post above #191.  I quote where you say they divorced for trivial reasons.  What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at your recent post where you "recapped" the argument. It's the wrong argument. You got me confused with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't.  You said you personally knew family and friends who divorced for trivial reasons often times.  Right?  I mean, it's right there, quoted from PredFan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that IS NOT THE ARGUMENT WE WERE HAVING.
Click to expand...


It is the argument we were having.  I have been asking you for pages now to tell me what are these trivial things.  My God.  Just forget it.  This is not worth the aggravation, that is FO SURE.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm done trying to get through to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get through to me about WHAT?  Lol.  Okay, okay.  Let's straighten this out.  I said that I think people divorce because they jump into a marriage before they are ready to make such a commitment or because they married a person they didn't really know very well and discovered they didn't really like that person or they were just not compatible, whether that be in the bedroom and/or elsewhere in the relationship.
> 
> You disagreed with me and said that you thought it was more due to people splitting up for reasons that are "trivial" and that you actually know people who did split up for "trivial" reasons.  I asked you what are those reasons that you consider "trivial" and you refuse to tell me.  *sigh*  How can you have a discussion with such an uncooperative person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See my post above #191.  I quote where you say they divorced for trivial reasons.  What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at your recent post where you "recapped" the argument. It's the wrong argument. You got me confused with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't.  You said you personally knew family and friends who divorced for trivial reasons often times.  Right?  I mean, it's right there, quoted from PredFan.
Click to expand...


That is not the argument that we originally had, that is the argument that you are trying to pull me into but I so far am refusing to go there because it's irrelevant.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the argument that I was having with you:
> 
> Someone said: "people get divorced for trivial reasons like leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "that's ridiculous"
> I said: " he was exaggerating to make a point, I've known people who get divorced for reasons that often seem trivial"
> 
> I never said any of the other shit you are accusing me of.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did.  I quoted and bolded it for you.  Why so damn sensitive?  It's a simple question?  WTF?  Are all of you people fucking insane or something?
> 
> You said they divorced for trivial stuff.  Now what the fuck is the trivial stuff?
Click to expand...


Read my post, don't just quote it. That is the argument we were having, it was not about my friends divorce.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have seen a lot of divorces in my day. Many friends and family members have been divorced, many also, more than once. *Often times it was very trivial stuff too.*
> 
> When did I say I had to "approve"? I never said that or implied it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, in bold for you.  What is the trivial stuff?  Cheating?  Is that why you don't want to say?  Because cheating is "trivial" to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that yes but none of the other shit you are accusing me of saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever!  I want to know what you consider to be "trivial fucking stuff!"  Good grief.  I'm not the cops!
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter because it's irrelevant.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I thought so. You are in the wrong argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my post above #191.  I quote where you say they divorced for trivial reasons.  What are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at your recent post where you "recapped" the argument. It's the wrong argument. You got me confused with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't.  You said you personally knew family and friends who divorced for trivial reasons often times.  Right?  I mean, it's right there, quoted from PredFan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that IS NOT THE ARGUMENT WE WERE HAVING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the argument we were having.  I have been asking you for pages now to tell me what are these trivial things.  My God.  Just forget it.  This is not worth the aggravation, that is FO SURE.
Click to expand...


No, that is the irrelevant discussion you have been trying to drag me into, NOT the one we were having. I have told you twice what the argument was and twice you have ignored me. I will no longer reply to you on anything other that the discussion we were having.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the argument that I was having with you:
> 
> Someone said: "people get divorced for trivial reasons like leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "that's ridiculous"
> I said: " he was exaggerating to make a point, I've known people who get divorced for reasons that often seem trivial"
> 
> I never said any of the other shit you are accusing me of.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did.  I quoted and bolded it for you.  Why so damn sensitive?  It's a simple question?  WTF?  Are all of you people fucking insane or something?
> 
> You said they divorced for trivial stuff.  Now what the fuck is the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post, don't just quote it. That is the argument we were having, it was not about my friends divorce.
Click to expand...


I asked you a question.  Now, are you going to answer the question I asked you?  Yes or no.  If not, end of discussion.  Bye bye, crazy man.


----------



## ChrisL

When you disagree with someone and say "I know because blah-blah-blah" and the other person asks you what is the "blah-blah-blah" and you refuse to answer, then you have LOST the argument.  You claim to know something, when obviously you do not know.  

The reason why you will not answer PredFan is because you do not know the reasons why these people divorced or whether or not their reasons were trivial.  

Thank you.


----------



## Iron Head

This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!

Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> I am worried about you, Bonzi. You seem to be crying out for help. In you in some kind of mid-life crises that is causing you to reevaluate your life?


 
Aww that's sweet.  Thank you!

Hmmm I'm 51, so, maybe?  Hard to say.  I do know I had a 2 day headache so I have felt better but feeling much much better tonight!

I have made many mistakes in my life, but overall life is good.  As for help, well, gotta help yourself first....


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried about you, Bonzi. You seem to be crying out for help. In you in some kind of mid-life crises that is causing you to reevaluate your life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's sweet.  Thank you!
> 
> Hmmm I'm 51, so, maybe?  Hard to say.  I do know I had a 2 day headache so I have felt better but feeling much much better tonight!
> 
> I have made many mistakes in my life, but overall life is good.  As for help, well, gotta help yourself first....
Click to expand...

When you say "As for help, well, gotta help yourself first", are you talking about masturbation? It would be totally hot if you are talking about masturbation!


----------



## Bonzi

Iron Head said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried about you, Bonzi. You seem to be crying out for help. In you in some kind of mid-life crises that is causing you to reevaluate your life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's sweet.  Thank you!
> 
> Hmmm I'm 51, so, maybe?  Hard to say.  I do know I had a 2 day headache so I have felt better but feeling much much better tonight!
> 
> I have made many mistakes in my life, but overall life is good.  As for help, well, gotta help yourself first....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you say "As for help, well, gotta help yourself first", are you talking about masturbation? It would be totally hot if you are talking about masturbation!
Click to expand...

 
women never need help in that area... they have access to both at all times.... men are very willing and the other options are always available...


----------



## Iron Head

Bonzi said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried about you, Bonzi. You seem to be crying out for help. In you in some kind of mid-life crises that is causing you to reevaluate your life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that's sweet.  Thank you!
> 
> Hmmm I'm 51, so, maybe?  Hard to say.  I do know I had a 2 day headache so I have felt better but feeling much much better tonight!
> 
> I have made many mistakes in my life, but overall life is good.  As for help, well, gotta help yourself first....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you say "As for help, well, gotta help yourself first", are you talking about masturbation? It would be totally hot if you are talking about masturbation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> women never need help in that area... they have access to both at all times.... men are very willing and the other options are always available...
Click to expand...

Fair enough!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the argument that I was having with you:
> 
> Someone said: "people get divorced for trivial reasons like leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "that's ridiculous"
> I said: " he was exaggerating to make a point, I've known people who get divorced for reasons that often seem trivial"
> 
> I never said any of the other shit you are accusing me of.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did.  I quoted and bolded it for you.  Why so damn sensitive?  It's a simple question?  WTF?  Are all of you people fucking insane or something?
> 
> You said they divorced for trivial stuff.  Now what the fuck is the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post, don't just quote it. That is the argument we were having, it was not about my friends divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you a question.  Now, are you going to answer the question I asked you?  Yes or no.  If not, end of discussion.  Bye bye, crazy man.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not going to answer your idiotic question. It's irrelevant and you are nasty, despite the fact that I tried very hard to be patient and respectful to you. No wonder everyone else calls you names here. Good bye.


----------



## PredFan

Iron Head said:


> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!



Yeah I know but I had some free time today and I wanted to see if I could penetrate her thick skull. I couldn't do it but it was an entertaining trip down Looney Lane.


----------



## Gracie

I thought of you Bonzi, when I saw this:


----------



## Gracie

Iron Head said:


> I am worried about you, Bonzi. You seem to be crying out for help. In you in some kind of mid-life crises that is causing you to reevaluate your life?


I liked her when she first arrived. Then I hated her. Now I worry about her.


----------



## Bonzi

Gracie said:


> I thought of you Bonzi, when I saw this:


 
That's sweet Gracie - Thank you


----------



## playtime

_hubby can't possibly be bored always having to watch out for the wet willies I sneak up & give him............._


----------



## Bonzi

I guess that's why my hubby aggravates me all the time... trying to keep it interesting!


----------



## playtime

Bonzi said:


> I guess that's why my hubby aggravates me all the time... trying to keep it interesting!



oh it's more of a very bad habit I have.  I like to throw wadded paper at his head too.  he's used to it though...


----------



## Bonzi

playtime said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's why my hubby aggravates me all the time... trying to keep it interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh it's more of a very bad habit I have.  I like to throw wadded paper at his head too.  he's used to it though...
Click to expand...

 
I annoy mine mostly verbally... if he says something annoys him (like baby talk etc.) then, I'll ask him for a "snuggy snug" (meaning time to snuggle!)  -- needless to say, I won't get it.....  he's much better at it than I am though (aggravating) his are usually intentional, mine, not so much!


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the argument that I was having with you:
> 
> Someone said: "people get divorced for trivial reasons like leaving socks on the floor."
> You said: "that's ridiculous"
> I said: " he was exaggerating to make a point, I've known people who get divorced for reasons that often seem trivial"
> 
> I never said any of the other shit you are accusing me of.
> 
> Are we clear now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did.  I quoted and bolded it for you.  Why so damn sensitive?  It's a simple question?  WTF?  Are all of you people fucking insane or something?
> 
> You said they divorced for trivial stuff.  Now what the fuck is the trivial stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my post, don't just quote it. That is the argument we were having, it was not about my friends divorce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked you a question.  Now, are you going to answer the question I asked you?  Yes or no.  If not, end of discussion.  Bye bye, crazy man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not going to answer your idiotic question. It's irrelevant and you are nasty, despite the fact that I tried very hard to be patient and respectful to you. No wonder everyone else calls you names here. Good bye.
Click to expand...


You're crazy.  I quoted you and I bolded where you made a statement and now you are whimpering.  Good grief.  Don't make stupid statements that you can't even back up then.  Simple.  Obviously you have some very serious issues if you can't answer a simple question.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!



You are a very sick man.  LOL.  I don't know.  Where are your ass pictures?  Go squat over the mirror and take some pictures of your saggy old man ass and balls hanging to your knees!


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know but I had some free time today and I wanted to see if I could penetrate her thick skull. I couldn't do it but it was an entertaining trip down Looney Lane.
Click to expand...


  You are a fucking weirdo.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!



Hey!  If you really want to see an ass, just look in the mirror!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  If you really want to see an ass, just look in the mirror!
Click to expand...

Yep, you are scared. Truth is, you have no pics evidencing that you are hot. At your age your fat ass has more motion than a bowl of Jello.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  If you really want to see an ass, just look in the mirror!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you are scared. Truth is, you have no pics evidencing that you are hot. At your age your fat ass has more motion than a bowl of Jello.
Click to expand...


I told ya.  Go look in the mirror if you want to see an ass.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  If you really want to see an ass, just look in the mirror!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you are scared. Truth is, you have no pics evidencing that you are hot. At your age your fat ass has more motion than a bowl of Jello.
Click to expand...


Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  If you really want to see an ass, just look in the mirror!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you are scared. Truth is, you have no pics evidencing that you are hot. At your age your fat ass has more motion than a bowl of Jello.
Click to expand...


Maybe you get to see that grandma vagina that she's always talking about too!  Ha ha!    The two of you can make some granny porn together.    The rest of us will avert our gazes.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.


Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
Click to expand...


I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
Click to expand...


You, Shit Head and Bonzi, the ooey gooey threesome.    Ha ha!


----------



## ChrisL

Gooey Grandma and the Ghetto Boys.


----------



## Alex.

I would guess marriage is like any other relationship in the sense  a person needs to keep the flame and mystique alive. Have the relationship grow with the participants, discover new things about each other, take time to share intimacies.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
Click to expand...

You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
Click to expand...


Oh, but I am.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
Click to expand...


Gooey Ghetto Boy.


----------



## Unkotare

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
Click to expand...


And you're a dickless little idiot spamming a thread about something that apparently you couldn't know anything about since no human woman would ever give a loser like you the time of day.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> I'm young and beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous. Go stick to your gooey grandma. Lol.


Young and beautiful? Wow... you did find a mirror after all what distorts images...  What about your fat ass?
As of gooey... I like that. That is for a reason, no?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous. Go stick to your gooey grandma. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Young and beautiful? Wow... you did find a mirror after all what distorts images...  What about your fat ass?
> As of gooey... I like that. That is for a reason, no?
Click to expand...


Believe me, I don't need you to know what I look like, gooey little critter.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous. Go stick to your gooey grandma. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Young and beautiful? Wow... you did find a mirror after all what distorts images...  What about your fat ass?
> As of gooey... I like that. That is for a reason, no?
Click to expand...


Oh, and BTW, my ass is awesome.  Like you know, I work out and I'm in top physical condition.  Just sayin, gooey boy.  We all know you are a short, fat, balding little creature.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Believe me, I don't need you to know what I look like, gooey little critter.


I am better off not seeing that fat ass. Thank you for keeping out of here. I don't want to vomit.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  If you really want to see an ass, just look in the mirror!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you are scared. Truth is, you have no pics evidencing that you are hot. At your age your fat ass has more motion than a bowl of Jello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told ya.  Go look in the mirror if you want to see an ass.
Click to expand...

First of all, your quip would be frowned upon by a fifth grader as too corny. Secondly, it took your dull mind the second or third reply post (she only replies in 2s and 3s) to think of it. Thirdly, you have now repeated said corny quip, showing that you are apparently amused by this simplistic quip or you really think you accomplished something with it, not unlike the accomplishment enjoyed by a retard in tying her shoes without choking. 

At times I question whether I should really be talking to this pig this way due to her inferior mental capacity. But then, she craves attention, so I do it anyway. Kind of like fingering your retarded neighbor just for the hell of it because the baseball game has not started yet.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Oh, and BTW, my ass is awesome. Like you know, I work out and I'm in top physical condition. Just sayin, gooey boy. We all know you are a short, fat, balding little creature.


Who is we? You and who? 
Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, I don't need you to know what I look like, gooey little critter.
> 
> 
> 
> I am better off not seeing that fat ass. Thank you for keeping out of here. I don't want to vomit.
Click to expand...


Well, you look in the mirror every day, so you must be used to vomiting by now!  I mean, seriously, look at me and then look at you.  Be realistic.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but I am.
Click to expand...

It's so cute that you believe this!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is some funny shit. Predfan, just slap the shit out of that silly bitch and be done with her. She's not fucking with you. She really IS this stupid! Ha ha ha ha!!!!!
> 
> Hey, pig! Where are my ass pics?!? You are constantly bragging about how hot you are. Prove it, slut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!  If you really want to see an ass, just look in the mirror!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, you are scared. Truth is, you have no pics evidencing that you are hot. At your age your fat ass has more motion than a bowl of Jello.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told ya.  Go look in the mirror if you want to see an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First of all, your quip would be frowned upon by a fifth grader as too corny. Secondly, it took your dull mind the second or third reply post (she only replies in 2s and 3s) to think of it. Thirdly, you have now repeated said corny quip, showing that you are apparently amused by this simplistic quip or you really think you accomplished something with it, not unlike the accomplishment enjoyed by a retard in tying her shoes without choking.
> 
> At times I question whether I should really be talking to this pig this way due to her inferior mental capacity. But then, she craves attention, so I do it anyway. Kind of like fingering your retarded neighbor just for the hell of it because the baseball game has not started yet.
Click to expand...


Who are you talking about?  The Gooey Grandma who talks about her leaving stains on upholstery and her gooey boy toys?  I agree.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so cute that you believe this!
Click to expand...


The truth hurts you, doesn't it?


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry, I'm not the one here that starts threads about having a gooey vagina.  Lol!    This is so funny!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gooey Ghetto Boy.
Click to expand...

You know, Chrissy, just because some elderly drunk says you are "beautiful" right before he pukes on your head as you are on your knees blowing him, it does not make it so. You are frumpy and either a compromise or a one nighter.


----------



## Iron Head

Unkotare said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a dickless little idiot spamming a thread about something that apparently you couldn't know anything about since no human woman would ever give a loser like you the time of day.
Click to expand...

Okra, fuck off. Nobody gives a shit


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> It's so cute that you believe this!


She is so starved for real sex that if you told her she was beautiful (what would be the lie of the century) she would squirt into her 15 size panties...


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gooey Ghetto Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, Chrissy, just because some elderly drunk says you are "beautiful" right before he pukes on your head as you are on your knees blowing him, it does not make it so. You are frumpy and either a compromise or a one nighter.
Click to expand...


Aww, poor gooey.    He knows he could never have a girl like me, so he needs to be insulting.  Psychology 101.


----------



## Unkotare

Iron Head said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a dickless little idiot spamming a thread about something that apparently you couldn't know anything about since no human woman would ever give a loser like you the time of day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okra, fuck off. Nobody gives a shit
Click to expand...



You think anyone cares about your worthless spamming here with your finger up your own ass, dickless?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so cute that you believe this!
> 
> 
> 
> She is so starved for real sex that if you told her she was beautiful (what would be the lie of the century) she would squirt into her 15 size panties...
Click to expand...


Actually, for my physical the other day I weighed 105 pounds.    Go suck on that, gooey boy.  I am in awesome shape with no medical problems.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if you're a little nicer, Bonzi will show you her grandma ass.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so cute that you believe this!
Click to expand...


What's cute is that you are so acutely transparent.    Lol.  You THINK you are good at trolling, but nah.  You suck big penises.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

And gooey old vaginas.    Ha ha!


----------



## Iron Head

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW, my ass is awesome. Like you know, I work out and I'm in top physical condition. Just sayin, gooey boy. We all know you are a short, fat, balding little creature.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is we? You and who?
> Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.
Click to expand...

She is too much of a coward to prove she is "beautiful". She likes to talk about it but that's it. Apparently she thinks those frumpy pics of herself are "beautiful".


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a dickless little idiot spamming a thread about something that apparently you couldn't know anything about since no human woman would ever give a loser like you the time of day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okra, fuck off. Nobody gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think anyone cares about your worthless spamming here with your finger up your own ass, dickless?
Click to expand...


Doing him would be like doing a diseased corpse.    He's probably got mold growing off his penis.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW, my ass is awesome. Like you know, I work out and I'm in top physical condition. Just sayin, gooey boy. We all know you are a short, fat, balding little creature.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is we? You and who?
> Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too much of a coward to prove she is "beautiful". She likes to talk about it but that's it. Apparently she thinks those frumpy pics of herself are "beautiful".
Click to expand...


They are beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous, old man.    I'm an attractive woman.  Deal with it.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Actually, for my physical the other day I weighed 105 pounds.  Go suck on that, gooey boy. I am in awesome shape with no medical problems.


standing on two scales at the same time? One scale under each foot? I wouldn't suck on anything you have even with Fuckotare's mouth. He is your white knight. Apparently he likes 300 pounder sweaty stinking holes.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm also smarter and better than you could ever hope to be.    This is clear.  I took Psychology classes in college.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, but I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's so cute that you believe this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth hurts you, doesn't it?
Click to expand...

The truth that you are a pig with the intellect of a retarded chimpanzee? No, that does not hurt me. It does, however, amuse me!


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're a dickless little idiot spamming a thread about something that apparently you couldn't know anything about since no human woman would ever give a loser like you the time of day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okra, fuck off. Nobody gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think anyone cares about your worthless spamming here with your finger up your own ass, dickless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing him would be like doing a diseased corpse.    He's probably got mold growing off his penis.
Click to expand...



Why do you assume he has one?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you volunteering Bonzi? You are yellow belly, aren't you? I would be too if I had cottage cheese ass like you do....Ewwww!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gooey Ghetto Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, Chrissy, just because some elderly drunk says you are "beautiful" right before he pukes on your head as you are on your knees blowing him, it does not make it so. You are frumpy and either a compromise or a one nighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, poor gooey.    He knows he could never have a girl like me, so he needs to be insulting.  Psychology 101.
Click to expand...

Hilarious!


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, for my physical the other day I weighed 105 pounds.  Go suck on that, gooey boy. I am in awesome shape with no medical problems.
> 
> 
> 
> standing on two scales at the same time? One scale under each foot? I wouldn't suck on anything you have even with Fuckotare's mouth. He is your white knight. Apparently he likes 300 pounder sweaty stinking holes.
Click to expand...


Oh, you dummy.  Anyone can go to my gallery photos and see that you are just jealous.    I suggest you deal with your personal issues of insecurity instead of going on forums and starting shit with young attractive women that you don't even know.  It just makes you look like a weird stalker to us normal people, seriously.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> What's cute is that you are so acutely transparent.  Lol. You THINK you are good at trolling, but nah. *You suck big penises.*


Dreaming about big dicks, huh? You wish to come by some to suck on. Won't happen..


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a dickless little idiot spamming a thread about something that apparently you couldn't know anything about since no human woman would ever give a loser like you the time of day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okra, fuck off. Nobody gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think anyone cares about your worthless spamming here with your finger up your own ass, dickless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing him would be like doing a diseased corpse.    He's probably got mold growing off his penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume he has one?
Click to expand...


I know, given his venereal disease thread, it probably fell off.  Gross.  What a gross bastard.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's cute is that you are so acutely transparent.  Lol. You THINK you are good at trolling, but nah. *You suck big penises.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming about big dicks, huh? You wish to come by some to suck on. Won't happen..
Click to expand...


You wish you had one.    Or maybe you wish to suck on one?  Hmm.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> I'm also smarter and better than you could ever hope to be.    This is clear.  I took Psychology classes in college.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!! Obviously you did not have enough psych, you ridiculous dumbass!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm young and beautiful.    Sorry that your jealous.  Go stick to your gooey grandma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not young and you are not beautiful. Apparently, though, you are quite delusional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gooey Ghetto Boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, Chrissy, just because some elderly drunk says you are "beautiful" right before he pukes on your head as you are on your knees blowing him, it does not make it so. You are frumpy and either a compromise or a one nighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww, poor gooey.    He knows he could never have a girl like me, so he needs to be insulting.  Psychology 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious!
Click to expand...


You are, I agree.    Hilariously pathetic diseased old goon.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're a dickless little idiot spamming a thread about something that apparently you couldn't know anything about since no human woman would ever give a loser like you the time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> Okra, fuck off. Nobody gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think anyone cares about your worthless spamming here with your finger up your own ass, dickless?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doing him would be like doing a diseased corpse.    He's probably got mold growing off his penis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you assume he has one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, given his venereal disease thread, it probably fell off.  Gross.  What a gross bastard.  Lol.
Click to expand...



If it fell off, it was probably eaten by a gnat that still felt hungry after.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so cute that you believe this!
> 
> 
> 
> She is so starved for real sex that if you told her she was beautiful (what would be the lie of the century) she would squirt into her 15 size panties...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, for my physical the other day I weighed 105 pounds.    Go suck on that, gooey boy.  I am in awesome shape with no medical problems.
Click to expand...

Was that your "physical" to make sure you still qualify for SSI?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also smarter and better than you could ever hope to be.    This is clear.  I took Psychology classes in college.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!! Obviously you did not have enough psych, you ridiculous dumbass!
Click to expand...


If anyone is ridiculous, gooey goon boy, it's you.  That much is clear.  Who starts threads on a political website about his venereal disease?  Good grief!  That's why you and Gooey Grandma would go so well together.  Ha ha!  Now, THAT is hilarious.


----------



## ChrisL

I mean, really, how much more pathetic of an attention whore than to start threads about your vagina or your venereal disease.  Come on, sane people!  Lol.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Oh, you dummy. Anyone can go to my gallery photos and see that you are just jealous.  I suggest you deal with your personal issues of insecurity instead of going on forums and starting shit with young attractive women that you don't even know. It just makes you look like a weird stalker to us normal people, seriously.


Stalker, huh? You are the stalker. We were talking with Bonzi and you interjected yourself, now how is that me stalking you? How come you are the only one perceiving it as such? 
You posted somebody else's pictures. No big deal but do not try to pose as you are the one on them. You fat ass slob.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> And gooey old vaginas.    Ha ha!


See, it is creepy posts like that that make me feel like I am taking advantage of a retarded person. Have you ever been adjudicated incompetent, you sloppy bitch?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW, my ass is awesome. Like you know, I work out and I'm in top physical condition. Just sayin, gooey boy. We all know you are a short, fat, balding little creature.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is we? You and who?
> Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too much of a coward to prove she is "beautiful". She likes to talk about it but that's it. Apparently she thinks those frumpy pics of herself are "beautiful".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous, old man.    I'm an attractive woman.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, you are such an "attractive woman" that you have to tell us, then reiterate numerous times. 

Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> You wish you had one.  Or maybe you wish to suck on one? Hmm.


You brought up big dicks not me. You are dreaming about them dummy. You are an imbecile.


----------



## ChrisL

And then we have defcon, creepy dude, saying he wants to gobble up Gooey's goo.  Ewww.    What a horrible mental picture!  How much more DISGUSTING does it get?  Insane.  

This is a political website, not a site for you to talk about your genital issues.    Have a little class.  Just a teensy bit, please.  TYIA.  We appreciate it.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> I mean, really, how much more pathetic of an attention whore than to start threads about your vagina or your venereal disease.  Come on, sane people!  Lol.


I know that my cock is a thing worthy of great exposition (The pig will not know what that means... Tee Hee!), but c'mon now.... You am embarrassing me!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW, my ass is awesome. Like you know, I work out and I'm in top physical condition. Just sayin, gooey boy. We all know you are a short, fat, balding little creature.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is we? You and who?
> Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too much of a coward to prove she is "beautiful". She likes to talk about it but that's it. Apparently she thinks those frumpy pics of herself are "beautiful".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous, old man.    I'm an attractive woman.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you are such an "attractive woman" that you have to tell us, then reiterate numerous times.
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself.
Click to expand...


You are a disgusting classless pig.  That much is clear.  Go bother the Gooey Grandmother.  I am out of your league.  Clear?


----------



## ChrisL

Sorry dudes.  You guys are just weird and disgusting.  Just . . . stick to each other.    Lol.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> And then we have defcon, creepy dude, saying he wants to gobble up Gooey's goo.  Ewww.    What a horrible mental picture!  How much more DISGUSTING does it get?  Insane.
> 
> This is a political website, not a site for you to talk about your genital issues.    Have a little class.  Just a teensy bit, please.  TYIA.  We appreciate it.


Damn, Defcon! Did you really say THAT?!?


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> And then we have defcon, creepy dude, saying he wants to gobble up Gooey's goo.  Ewww.    What a horrible mental picture!  How much more DISGUSTING does it get?  Insane.
> 
> This is a political website, not a site for you to talk about your genital issues.    Have a little class.  Just a teensy bit, please.  TYIA.  We appreciate it.


Hey dummy, it is you who gets off by imagining big dicks and gooey vaginas.. you are the one talking about them all the time. Gosh you are so sex starved that you cannot talk about anything else... then, projecting your perversion on us.. what a freaking idiot!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW, my ass is awesome. Like you know, I work out and I'm in top physical condition. Just sayin, gooey boy. We all know you are a short, fat, balding little creature.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is we? You and who?
> Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too much of a coward to prove she is "beautiful". She likes to talk about it but that's it. Apparently she thinks those frumpy pics of herself are "beautiful".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous, old man.    I'm an attractive woman.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you are such an "attractive woman" that you have to tell us, then reiterate numerous times.
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting classless pig.  That much is clear.  Go bother the Gooey Grandmother.  I am out of your league.  Clear?
Click to expand...

Out of my league? Bitch, please. I have settled for bitches that put you to shame!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and BTW, my ass is awesome. Like you know, I work out and I'm in top physical condition. Just sayin, gooey boy. We all know you are a short, fat, balding little creature.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is we? You and who?
> Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is too much of a coward to prove she is "beautiful". She likes to talk about it but that's it. Apparently she thinks those frumpy pics of herself are "beautiful".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous, old man.    I'm an attractive woman.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you are such an "attractive woman" that you have to tell us, then reiterate numerous times.
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself.
Click to expand...


Well, as I'm sure you are aware, I don't have to go to the measures that you do to reassure myself I am worth something.  You are what we call an extreme attention whore.  I mean, why else start threads about your dick and your venereal disease on a political website?  

It's pretty obvious, buddy, sorry to say.    Lol.  Then again, logic and sanity do not reign supreme around these parts.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then we have defcon, creepy dude, saying he wants to gobble up Gooey's goo.  Ewww.    What a horrible mental picture!  How much more DISGUSTING does it get?  Insane.
> 
> This is a political website, not a site for you to talk about your genital issues.    Have a little class.  Just a teensy bit, please.  TYIA.  We appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy, it is you who gets off by imagining big dicks and gooey vaginas.. you are the one talking about them all the time. Gosh you are so sex starved that you cannot talk about anything else... then, projecting your perversion on us.. what a freaking idiot!
Click to expand...


I'm not the one who started those threads, genius.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is we? You and who?
> Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> She is too much of a coward to prove she is "beautiful". She likes to talk about it but that's it. Apparently she thinks those frumpy pics of herself are "beautiful".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous, old man.    I'm an attractive woman.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you are such an "attractive woman" that you have to tell us, then reiterate numerous times.
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting classless pig.  That much is clear.  Go bother the Gooey Grandmother.  I am out of your league.  Clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of my league? Bitch, please. I have settled for bitches that put you to shame!
Click to expand...


Eccchhh.  I doubt it.  You are so scummy.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> And gooey old vaginas.    Ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> See, it is creepy posts like that that make me feel like I am taking advantage of a retarded person. Have you ever been adjudicated incompetent, you sloppy bitch?
Click to expand...


That's what you like.  Gooey vaginas and diseased dicks.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is we? You and who?
> Your ass is so awesome that you cannot get anybody to want it. No guys want that... we all know that, that's why are you hunting the message boards posting some ugly woman's pictures who is not a huge slob like you are.
> 
> 
> 
> She is too much of a coward to prove she is "beautiful". She likes to talk about it but that's it. Apparently she thinks those frumpy pics of herself are "beautiful".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are beautiful.  Sorry that your jealous, old man.    I'm an attractive woman.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, you are such an "attractive woman" that you have to tell us, then reiterate numerous times.
> 
> Sounds like you are trying to convince yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting classless pig.  That much is clear.  Go bother the Gooey Grandmother.  I am out of your league.  Clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of my league? Bitch, please. I have settled for bitches that put you to shame!
Click to expand...


Says STD man.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> Damn, Defcon! Did you really say THAT?!?


Say what? That I like to drink up when women squirt? Yeah, I said that. I like it. Well maintained, nice and clean vag...of course.
Not the fat bitch ChrisL kind though. Hers is a yeast (and who knows what else) infested stinking vag... EWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Iron Head

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's cute is that you are so acutely transparent.  Lol. You THINK you are good at trolling, but nah. *You suck big penises.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming about big dicks, huh? You wish to come by some to suck on. Won't happen..
Click to expand...

Yeah, the pig is pretty much stuck on dick. You certainly have a point there, dude,


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Defcon! Did you really say THAT?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? That I like to drink up when women squirt? Yeah, I said that. I like it. Well maintained, nice and clean vag...of course.
> Not the fat bitch ChrisL kind though. Hers is a yeast (and who knows what else) infested stinking vag... EWWWW!!!!!
Click to expand...


Nope, it's obvious that you will take them anyway you can get them.  Lol.    That's why the gooey vagina of a strange old woman turns you on so much.  I mean, really, get real.  You are pathetic and you know it.  Your an ugly old bald fat man who lives in his mom's basement.  That's why you wouldn't even have the courage to post a picture of yourself.    Again, anyone can see my pictures and see that you are lying, smarty pants.    Sorry that it bothers you so much that I'm attractive.  That's your problem though.  Not mine.  I'm just having fun turning the tables on you for a little while, seeing how you like to bully women online that you don't even know, manly man.


----------



## Iron Head

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Defcon! Did you really say THAT?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? That I like to drink up when women squirt? Yeah, I said that. I like it. Well maintained, nice and clean vag...of course.
> Not the fat bitch ChrisL kind though. Hers is a yeast (and who knows what else) infested stinking vag... EWWWW!!!!!
Click to expand...

Gross.....  But to each his own, I guess.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's cute is that you are so acutely transparent.  Lol. You THINK you are good at trolling, but nah. *You suck big penises.*
> 
> 
> 
> Dreaming about big dicks, huh? You wish to come by some to suck on. Won't happen..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the pig is pretty much stuck on dick. You certainly have a point there, dude,
Click to expand...


Well, get off it then.  You're going to give him your diseases!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Defcon! Did you really say THAT?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? That I like to drink up when women squirt? Yeah, I said that. I like it. Well maintained, nice and clean vag...of course.
> Not the fat bitch ChrisL kind though. Hers is a yeast (and who knows what else) infested stinking vag... EWWWW!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gross.....  But to each his own, I guess.
Click to expand...


Ha ha!  I think we all know that you are just a pathetic sad miserable old coot.    You aren't here to talk politics, are you?  I don't you've even participated in a political conversation.  You seem to spend most of your time making stupid threads and trying to get attention.  Why is that?  Even the prostitutes don't want ya?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Defcon! Did you really say THAT?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? That I like to drink up when women squirt? Yeah, I said that. I like it. Well maintained, nice and clean vag...of course.
> Not the fat bitch ChrisL kind though. Hers is a yeast (and who knows what else) infested stinking vag... EWWWW!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it's obvious that you will take them anyway you can get them.  Lol.    That's why the gooey vagina of a strange old woman turns you on so much.  I mean, really, get real.  You are pathetic and you know it.  Your an ugly old bald fat man who lives in his mom's basement.  That's why you wouldn't even have the courage to post a picture of yourself.    Again, anyone can see my pictures and see that you are lying, smarty pants.    Sorry that it bothers you so much that I'm attractive.  That's your problem though.  Not mine.  I'm just having fun turning the tables on you for a little while, seeing how you like to bully women online that you don't even know, manly man.
Click to expand...

Wait a damn minute! I thought that I was the fat, old bald man?!? I am getting confused! 

Alright, let's get organized here! Chris, get in your knees. Defcon, you get in front and have Chris blow you while I get in the back and fuck her up the ass. Go.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> Nope, it's obvious that you will take them anyway you can get them. Lol.  That's why the gooey vagina of a strange old woman turns you on so much. I mean, really, get real. You are pathetic and you know it. Your an ugly old bald fat man who lives in his mom's basement. That's why you wouldn't even have the courage to post a picture of yourself.  Again, anyone can see my pictures and see that you are lying, smarty pants.  Sorry that it bothers you so much that I'm attractive. That's your problem though. Not mine. I'm just having fun turning the tables on you for a little while, seeing how you like to bully women online that you don't even know, manly man.


I hate to disappoint you.... you are not turning shit on me piggy. You are a fat pig, posting somebody's pictures and having these delusional ideas being attractive dreaming about dicks and vaginas hoping that somebody falls for your bullshit...


----------



## Iron Head

Still waiting on those pics, Chris. Hmmmm....,


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> Gross..... But to each his own, I guess.


I am talking about squirting, not pissing. Pissing is gross, squirting is yummy.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's obvious that you will take them anyway you can get them. Lol.  That's why the gooey vagina of a strange old woman turns you on so much. I mean, really, get real. You are pathetic and you know it. Your an ugly old bald fat man who lives in his mom's basement. That's why you wouldn't even have the courage to post a picture of yourself.  Again, anyone can see my pictures and see that you are lying, smarty pants.  Sorry that it bothers you so much that I'm attractive. That's your problem though. Not mine. I'm just having fun turning the tables on you for a little while, seeing how you like to bully women online that you don't even know, manly man.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to disappoint you.... you are not turning shit on me piggy. You are a fat pig, posting somebody's pictures and having these delusional ideas being attractive dreaming about dicks and vaginas hoping that somebody falls for your bullshit...
Click to expand...


Um, yes, that is exactly what I am doing here.    I guess you need to grow a thicker skin, huh?  Obviously I'm not a fat pig, so who is delusional here, buddy?  That would be yourself.  You have ChrisL hate syndrome.  Get over it.  Deal with your problem like a man.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross..... But to each his own, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about squirting, not pissing. Pissing is gross, squirting is yummy.
Click to expand...


I'm sure plenty of people have pissed on you, so you would know.  Lol.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> Wait a damn minute! I thought that I was the fat, old bald man?!? I am getting confused!
> 
> Alright, let's get organized here! Chris, get in your knees. Defcon, you get in front and have Chris blow you while I get in the back and fuck her up the ass. Go.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> Still waiting on those pics, Chris. Hmmmm....,



How many times do I have to say it?  If you want to see an ass, look in the mirror.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's obvious that you will take them anyway you can get them. Lol.  That's why the gooey vagina of a strange old woman turns you on so much. I mean, really, get real. You are pathetic and you know it. Your an ugly old bald fat man who lives in his mom's basement. That's why you wouldn't even have the courage to post a picture of yourself.  Again, anyone can see my pictures and see that you are lying, smarty pants.  Sorry that it bothers you so much that I'm attractive. That's your problem though. Not mine. I'm just having fun turning the tables on you for a little while, seeing how you like to bully women online that you don't even know, manly man.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to disappoint you.... you are not turning shit on me piggy. You are a fat pig, posting somebody's pictures and having these delusional ideas being attractive dreaming about dicks and vaginas hoping that somebody falls for your bullshit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, yes, that is exactly what I am doing here.    I guess you need to grow a thicker skin, huh?  Obviously I'm not a fat pig, so who is delusional here, buddy?  That would be yourself.  You have ChrisL hate syndrome.  Get over it.  Deal with your problem like a man.
Click to expand...

I believe that those are her pics. I am just not impressed. At most she is "last call cute".


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> Still waiting on those pics, Chris. Hmmmm....,


Are you kidding? ChrisL  cannot get a hold of any ass pictures of the person she claims to be.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a damn minute! I thought that I was the fat, old bald man?!? I am getting confused!
> 
> Alright, let's get organized here! Chris, get in your knees. Defcon, you get in front and have Chris blow you while I get in the back and fuck her up the ass. Go.
Click to expand...


You see?  Here is just another example of your sickness.  Sick, sick, sick.  You seriously need psychiatric therapy.  INTENSIVE psychiatric therapy.    Just trying to help you.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those pics, Chris. Hmmmm....,
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? ChrisL  cannot get a hold of any ass pictures of the person she claims to be.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Getting desperate I see.    Your burns are so lame.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those pics, Chris. Hmmmm....,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to say it?  If you want to see an ass, look in the mirror.
Click to expand...

Drop'em bitch, or shut up about how pretty you are. We have seen the pics and are not impressed.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's obvious that you will take them anyway you can get them. Lol.  That's why the gooey vagina of a strange old woman turns you on so much. I mean, really, get real. You are pathetic and you know it. Your an ugly old bald fat man who lives in his mom's basement. That's why you wouldn't even have the courage to post a picture of yourself.  Again, anyone can see my pictures and see that you are lying, smarty pants.  Sorry that it bothers you so much that I'm attractive. That's your problem though. Not mine. I'm just having fun turning the tables on you for a little while, seeing how you like to bully women online that you don't even know, manly man.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to disappoint you.... you are not turning shit on me piggy. You are a fat pig, posting somebody's pictures and having these delusional ideas being attractive dreaming about dicks and vaginas hoping that somebody falls for your bullshit...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, yes, that is exactly what I am doing here.    I guess you need to grow a thicker skin, huh?  Obviously I'm not a fat pig, so who is delusional here, buddy?  That would be yourself.  You have ChrisL hate syndrome.  Get over it.  Deal with your problem like a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe that those are her pics. I am just not impressed. At most she is "last call cute".
Click to expand...


Ba-ha-ha!  Says gooey disease boy who's chasing 51-year-old grandma pussy.    Funny as shit, you are.  Says Yoda.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those pics, Chris. Hmmmm....,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to say it?  If you want to see an ass, look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drop'em bitch, or shut up about how pretty you are. We have seen the pics and are not impressed.
Click to expand...


I would disagree, and so would a lot of other people.    Lol.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure plenty of people have pissed on you, so you would know. Lol.


Maybe you sex starved bitch cannot tell the difference between cumming and pissing since you have never experienced it, some of us do have previous sexual experience. Just listen and learn, next time you won't look so much of a dummy what you actually are.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on those pics, Chris. Hmmmm....,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to say it?  If you want to see an ass, look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Drop'em bitch, or shut up about how pretty you are. We have seen the pics and are not impressed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would disagree, and so would a lot of other people.    Lol.
Click to expand...

Name them.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.   

Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.


----------



## ChrisL

I mean, how sad is that?  Now that I think about it, I actually kind of feel sorry for you old farts.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> You see? Here is just another example of your sickness. Sick, sick, sick. You seriously need psychiatric therapy. INTENSIVE psychiatric therapy.  Just trying to help you.


You don't have to be a sour bitch about Iron's organizational skills. Maybe you are disappointed that he did not organize two more guys whom you can jerk with your hands too.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see? Here is just another example of your sickness. Sick, sick, sick. You seriously need psychiatric therapy. INTENSIVE psychiatric therapy.  Just trying to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a sour bitch about Iron's organizational skills. Maybe you are disappointed that he did not organize two more guys whom you can jerk with your hands too.
Click to expand...


Look all I did was post some pictures of myself in my Gallery.  You started this all.  Remember?  I didn't even have a clue as to who you were.  Same with Shit Head.  Clearly, you all have some serious mental problems.  

People who join political forms and are alcoholics and what not, who start threads about their genital issues are the ones that are suffering.  Only an insane person would disagree, sorry to say.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see? Here is just another example of your sickness. Sick, sick, sick. You seriously need psychiatric therapy. INTENSIVE psychiatric therapy.  Just trying to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to be a sour bitch about Iron's organizational skills. Maybe you are disappointed that he did not organize two more guys whom you can jerk with your hands too.
Click to expand...


Well, you see.  The problem here is that I don't start threads about sex.  Right?  Do I do that?  No I do not.  I don't tell strange men online that I want to do sexual things to them either.  That would be . . . you guys.    I'm just asking you as a fellow human being to try and have a little bit more class.  Nobody wants to hear about your gooey old vagina or your venereal disease.  It's disgusting and shows that you really have some serious problems to work out.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.


I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?" 

I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded. 

So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance. 

Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm. 

You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger. 

I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart. Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
Click to expand...


Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!   

All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.  

I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.  

I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart. Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
Click to expand...


See my post #328 because that is the true story, and you know, you crazy little creeper.  That is the whole reason why I started you calling you a creeper, remember?  You kept showing up on threads I was posting on and telling me that I looked old and ugly.    Same with this newbie douche.  Now, you told me I had to grow some thick skin, so if you think I'm a bitch, then that is what you have forced me to become.  Your fault.


----------



## Iron Head

Time to change positions!

Defcon, lie on your back. Chris, you on top, cock in vagina. I will get behind Chris and penetrate her ass. Go.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> Time to change positions!
> 
> Defcon, lie on your back. Chris, you on top, cock in vagina. I will get behind Chris and penetrate her ass. Go.


That was not nice of you to excite her into a frenzy. Wait a little before she posts something...she is busy right now, cannot type...


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
Click to expand...

I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out. 

You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to change positions!
> 
> Defcon, lie on your back. Chris, you on top, cock in vagina. I will get behind Chris and penetrate her ass. Go.
> 
> 
> 
> That was not nice of you to excite her into a frenzy. Wait a little before she posts something...she is busy right now, cannot type...
Click to expand...


I'm not in a frenzy at all.  I'm just telling you the truth.  Sorry if you can't handle.  Again, that is your problem, not mine.    It seems like you have quite a few problems, eh?


----------



## boedicca

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
Click to expand...



I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
Click to expand...


Well, considering my mom is 56.  That would mean she had me at what?  8, 9 years old.  Hmm.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> I'm not in a frenzy at all. I'm just telling you the truth. Sorry if you can't handle. Again, that is your problem, not mine.  It seems like you have quite a few problems, eh?


....already done? That was a quickie... you must be real starved..


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
Click to expand...


Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not in a frenzy at all. I'm just telling you the truth. Sorry if you can't handle. Again, that is your problem, not mine.  It seems like you have quite a few problems, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ....already done? That was a quickie... you must be real starved..
Click to expand...


You see?  You are even incapable of conversing like an adult.  Look, again, I'm sorry if my pictures offend your delicate sensibilities somehow.  You are free to not look or comment on them though.    Again, this is more of a problem for you than it is for me.  I'm not going to take my pictures down.  So deal with it.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
Click to expand...


I've told you that I'm 37 years old.  If you can't deal with that, that is not my problem.  If that is a problem for you, then you are obviously suffering from some kind of mental illness.    These are just facts.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering my mom is 56.  That would mean she had me at what?  8, 9 years old.  Hmm.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her.
Click to expand...


You look like you could be a grandmother, Chris. If you are 38, had a daughter at 17, the the daughter had a kid before 21.... Yep.

Are you a granny, Chris? "Mimaw Chris".


----------



## ChrisL

And, let's reiterate.  I am NOT the one who starts threads about genitalia/personal hygiene issues.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
Click to expand...


I think that a healthy adult would not take personal insults by anonymous people on the interwebs So Seriously.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering my mom is 56.  That would mean she had me at what?  8, 9 years old.  Hmm.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like you could be a grandmother, Chris. If you are 38, had a daughter at 17, the the daughter had a kid before 21.... Yep.
> 
> Are you a granny, Chris? "Mimaw Chris".
Click to expand...


Well, thankfully for me, many, many men would disagree with you, and most of them are much younger than you are, so I would tend to believe them over you because you are a miserable lonely old man.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that a healthy adult would not take personal insults by anonymous people on the interwebs So Seriously.
Click to expand...


Well, I was raised to defend myself, so that's what I am going to do.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
Click to expand...

Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
Click to expand...


Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> You see? You are even incapable of conversing like an adult. Look, again, I'm sorry if my pictures offend your delicate sensibilities somehow. You are free to not look or comment on them though.  Again, this is more of a problem for you than it is for me. I'm not going to take my pictures down. So deal with it.


Your pictures are not offending me in any way. You keep them wherever you want them. YOU just seem to forget that the beauty is always in the eyes of the beholder. You demand from people to see the same way as you see, that's what is repulsive about your behavior and brings attention to you. Then, comes the meltdown..the funniest part....the crescendo..


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you that I'm 37 years old.  If you can't deal with that, that is not my problem.  If that is a problem for you, then you are obviously suffering from some kind of mental illness.    These are just facts.
Click to expand...

Chris, you are more dense than a concrete wall. You still don't get it. 

Nobody has a problem with your age or pics. They have a problem with YOU. Your personality is shit.  You want to call it self defense? Well, it is certainly a type of defensiveness, just not the healthy sort.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see? You are even incapable of conversing like an adult. Look, again, I'm sorry if my pictures offend your delicate sensibilities somehow. You are free to not look or comment on them though.  Again, this is more of a problem for you than it is for me. I'm not going to take my pictures down. So deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your pictures are not offending me in any way. You keep them wherever you want them. YOU just seem to forget that the beauty is always in the eyes of the beholder. You demand from people to see the same way as you see, that's what is repulsive about your behavior and brings attention to you. Then, comes the meltdown..the funniest part....the crescendo..
Click to expand...


I don't forget.  I don't care what you think of me or my pictures.  Get it?    Hey, I am just defending myself against weirdo stalkers like you who go to my gallery, look at my pictures and then follow me around insulting me, tagging me in the flame zone, and just generally harassing me online.  That is fucking weird.  Can't you see that?


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering my mom is 56.  That would mean she had me at what?  8, 9 years old.  Hmm.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like you could be a grandmother, Chris. If you are 38, had a daughter at 17, the the daughter had a kid before 21.... Yep.
> 
> Are you a granny, Chris? "Mimaw Chris".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thankfully for me, many, many men would disagree with you, and most of them are much younger than you are, so I would tend to believe them over you because you are a miserable lonely old man.
Click to expand...

Men will stick their dicks into anything. It is not much of an accomplishment for a man to want to fuck you.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you that I'm 37 years old.  If you can't deal with that, that is not my problem.  If that is a problem for you, then you are obviously suffering from some kind of mental illness.    These are just facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris, you are more dense than a concrete wall. You still don't get it.
> 
> Nobody has a problem with your age or pics. They have a problem with YOU. Your personality is shit.  You want to call it self defense? Well, it is certainly a type of defensiveness, just not the healthy sort.
Click to expand...


No, I'm sorry.  You are a weirdo who joined a political website and starting harassing me because apparently you don't like my pictures.  Sorry about that.  Nobody said you had to go and look.  The first contact we ever had, I made a very benign comment and you addressed me by calling me a "stupid whore."  I have no idea who you are.  You are an online weirdo who likes to start threads about his dick apparently.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
Click to expand...

Now you think I am lusting after you? 

You are certifiably crazy.


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if you are angry and have no lives or are unhappy with your love lives.  That is not my fault.  If my pictures bother you, that is not my fault either.
> 
> Any sane person can see this quite clearly.  Sorry gooey boys.  The ones with problems are the ones who have to join political websites to talk about their private genital issues.  That much is obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
Click to expand...



Do you really think digging yourself into a deeper hole is going to resolve this drama?

Talk about doubling down on Stooooopid.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering my mom is 56.  That would mean she had me at what?  8, 9 years old.  Hmm.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like you could be a grandmother, Chris. If you are 38, had a daughter at 17, the the daughter had a kid before 21.... Yep.
> 
> Are you a granny, Chris? "Mimaw Chris".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thankfully for me, many, many men would disagree with you, and most of them are much younger than you are, so I would tend to believe them over you because you are a miserable lonely old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men will stick their dicks into anything. It is not much of an accomplishment for a man to want to fuck you.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry again, but regardless of what you say, I am not a slut, so yes it is quite an accomplishment.  I am quite picky, and that is why I would never give you the time of day.  Yes, sorry, I'm better than some diseased online weirdo stalker who starts threads about his diseased penis.    I cannot see any normal female thinking otherwise, sorry to say pal.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you that I'm 37 years old.  If you can't deal with that, that is not my problem.  If that is a problem for you, then you are obviously suffering from some kind of mental illness.    These are just facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris, you are more dense than a concrete wall. You still don't get it.
> 
> Nobody has a problem with your age or pics. They have a problem with YOU. Your personality is shit.  You want to call it self defense? Well, it is certainly a type of defensiveness, just not the healthy sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  You are a weirdo who joined a political website and starting harassing me because apparently you don't like my pictures.  Sorry about that.  Nobody said you had to go and look.  The first contact we ever had, I made a very benign comment and you addressed me by calling me a "stupid whore."  I have no idea who you are.  You are an online weirdo who likes to start threads about his dick apparently.
Click to expand...

I call everybody a "stupid whore", or some equivalent thereof. Pay attention, dumbass!


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think digging yourself into a deeper hole is going to resolve this drama?
> 
> Talk about doubling down on Stooooopid.
Click to expand...


But there is really no drama here.  I'm just right.  Obviously.  I'm just letting sane people see what kind of insanity exists here.  Sad really.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Do you think I'm going to say, "oh yeah, I'm ugly and disgusting."  Lol!  Fuck you!
> 
> All I know is that I posted some pictures in my Gallery of myself.  You guys seem to be upset about that because I didn't even know about you until you started with me, calling me names on some threads.  Lol.  Or making comments about my appearance.  Or trying to say that the pictures are not me or that I'm fat or old.
> 
> I think it is obvious who are the insane people on this forum, and it is not me.  All I did was post some pictures of myself.  If that makes some people freak out, then that is not my problem.
> 
> I'm not the one starting threads about my genitalia, that's all I know.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you that I'm 37 years old.  If you can't deal with that, that is not my problem.  If that is a problem for you, then you are obviously suffering from some kind of mental illness.    These are just facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris, you are more dense than a concrete wall. You still don't get it.
> 
> Nobody has a problem with your age or pics. They have a problem with YOU. Your personality is shit.  You want to call it self defense? Well, it is certainly a type of defensiveness, just not the healthy sort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sorry.  You are a weirdo who joined a political website and starting harassing me because apparently you don't like my pictures.  Sorry about that.  Nobody said you had to go and look.  The first contact we ever had, I made a very benign comment and you addressed me by calling me a "stupid whore."  I have no idea who you are.  You are an online weirdo who likes to start threads about his dick apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call everybody a "stupid whore", or some equivalent thereof. Pay attention, dumbass!
Click to expand...


Go talk to someone else then.  I can't say that I enjoy being called a stupid whore, so . . . . yeah, old man.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering my mom is 56.  That would mean she had me at what?  8, 9 years old.  Hmm.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like you could be a grandmother, Chris. If you are 38, had a daughter at 17, the the daughter had a kid before 21.... Yep.
> 
> Are you a granny, Chris? "Mimaw Chris".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thankfully for me, many, many men would disagree with you, and most of them are much younger than you are, so I would tend to believe them over you because you are a miserable lonely old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men will stick their dicks into anything. It is not much of an accomplishment for a man to want to fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry again, but regardless of what you say, I am not a slut, so yes it is quite an accomplishment.  I am quite picky, and that is why I would never give you the time of day.  Yes, sorry, I'm better than some diseased online weirdo stalker who starts threads about his diseased penis.    I cannot see any normal female thinking otherwise, sorry to say pal.
Click to expand...

You would not give me the time of day?!?

Bitch, at this point you have talking to me for well in excess of an hour - today alone! 

You are a nut!


----------



## boedicca

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think digging yourself into a deeper hole is going to resolve this drama?
> 
> Talk about doubling down on Stooooopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is really no drama here.  I'm just right.  Obviously.  I'm just letting sane people see what kind of insanity exists here.  Sad really.
Click to expand...



That is a lie.  You are desperately feeding the topic in a sad bid for attention.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> I don't forget. I don't care what you think of me or my pictures. Get it?  Hey, I am just defending myself against weirdo stalkers like you who go to my gallery, look at my pictures and then follow me around insulting me, tagging me in the flame zone, and just generally harassing me online. That is fucking weird. Can't you see that?


I joined the board to have fun and tagging you in the FZ is part of the fun because you are a narcissistic bitch who will melt down sooner or later and it is fun to watch. If you did not interject yourself to my conversation with Bonzi I would have left you to be. But your attention whoring brought me back to your playground.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you go on ad nauseum about how beautiful you are, to the point where one may reasonably infer a psychological pathology or expect to see a woman who puts to shame an Angelina Jole in her prime. Then, when you finally look at your pics you are like, "what the fuck? Is this a joke?"
> 
> I am not saying you are ugly. But you are most certainly not a top tier woman as far as looks go. Your personality is very lacking. Your intellect is borderline retarded.
> 
> So back to your insistence that you are gorgeous, it is very odd. Others have noticed and have told you so. They have also mentioned it to me in private. It is, honestly, creepy to hear you go on and on about your appearance.
> 
> Do you want to know why people like to talk to Bonzi? It is not because we want to fuck her. It is because she is pleasant and smart.  Yeah, she is nuttier than a cat turd that eats out of the dumpster behind a Chinese restaurant. But it does not matter because she is a real person. It is her charm.
> 
> You, on the other hand, lack such charm. Your only charm is that you will blow a guy for cheeseburger.
> 
> I am not jealous of you. That is absorb. I have had far better looking women than you. I even married a beautiful woman; the dirty bitch who is now my ex. If there is any jealousy here it is apparently your jealousy over the fact that Bonzi gets more attention than you and it is without effort. Think about that, you loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think I am lusting after you?
> 
> You are certifiably crazy.
Click to expand...


If you weren't, you would just ignore me.  Lol.  Obviously I am very bothersome for you for some reason, and I think this is quite clear and transparent.    Now, like I told you, run along now, amateur.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember a thread where you were talking about how beautiful you are (tee Hee!) and a nice fellow named Buzz Jenkins honestly guessed your age at 47 and then you TOTALLY freaked out.
> 
> You repulsed every woman on this site and really showed yourself to be a shit-ass. That was the start of this, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering my mom is 56.  That would mean she had me at what?  8, 9 years old.  Hmm.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You look like you could be a grandmother, Chris. If you are 38, had a daughter at 17, the the daughter had a kid before 21.... Yep.
> 
> Are you a granny, Chris? "Mimaw Chris".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thankfully for me, many, many men would disagree with you, and most of them are much younger than you are, so I would tend to believe them over you because you are a miserable lonely old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men will stick their dicks into anything. It is not much of an accomplishment for a man to want to fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry again, but regardless of what you say, I am not a slut, so yes it is quite an accomplishment.  I am quite picky, and that is why I would never give you the time of day.  Yes, sorry, I'm better than some diseased online weirdo stalker who starts threads about his diseased penis.    I cannot see any normal female thinking otherwise, sorry to say pal.
Click to expand...

You do not have a clue on how normal females think, you ditzy dipshit.


----------



## ChrisL

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> 
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think digging yourself into a deeper hole is going to resolve this drama?
> 
> Talk about doubling down on Stooooopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is really no drama here.  I'm just right.  Obviously.  I'm just letting sane people see what kind of insanity exists here.  Sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.  You are desperately feeding the topic in a sad bid for attention.
Click to expand...


Nope.  I'm addressing their poor behavior.  Defcon tags me in Flame Zone threads and always harasses me.  I'm letting him know and the other people who seem to have some kind of mental problem, that I fight back.    There is nothing wrong with that.  That is how you handle bullies.


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering my mom is 56.  That would mean she had me at what?  8, 9 years old.  Hmm.  I'm going to have to have a talk with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look like you could be a grandmother, Chris. If you are 38, had a daughter at 17, the the daughter had a kid before 21.... Yep.
> 
> Are you a granny, Chris? "Mimaw Chris".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thankfully for me, many, many men would disagree with you, and most of them are much younger than you are, so I would tend to believe them over you because you are a miserable lonely old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Men will stick their dicks into anything. It is not much of an accomplishment for a man to want to fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry again, but regardless of what you say, I am not a slut, so yes it is quite an accomplishment.  I am quite picky, and that is why I would never give you the time of day.  Yes, sorry, I'm better than some diseased online weirdo stalker who starts threads about his diseased penis.    I cannot see any normal female thinking otherwise, sorry to say pal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have a clue on how normal females think, you ditzy dipshit.
Click to expand...


I know that no normal female, including myself, would ever be interested in a disgusting mess head case like yourself.  Now, you need to deal with that.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't forget. I don't care what you think of me or my pictures. Get it?  Hey, I am just defending myself against weirdo stalkers like you who go to my gallery, look at my pictures and then follow me around insulting me, tagging me in the flame zone, and just generally harassing me online. That is fucking weird. Can't you see that?
> 
> 
> 
> I joined the board to have fun and tagging you in the FZ is part of the fun because you are a narcissistic bitch who will melt down sooner or later and it is fun to watch. If you did not interject yourself to my conversation with Bonzi I would have left you to be. But your attention whoring brought me back to your playground.
Click to expand...


I didn't even know who you were before you started harassing me, stalker weirdo.  I had never even spoken to you before.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't forget. I don't care what you think of me or my pictures. Get it?  Hey, I am just defending myself against weirdo stalkers like you who go to my gallery, look at my pictures and then follow me around insulting me, tagging me in the flame zone, and just generally harassing me online. That is fucking weird. Can't you see that?
> 
> 
> 
> I joined the board to have fun and tagging you in the FZ is part of the fun because you are a narcissistic bitch who will melt down sooner or later and it is fun to watch. If you did not interject yourself to my conversation with Bonzi I would have left you to be. But your attention whoring brought me back to your playground.
Click to expand...


Again, I'm not the one starting threads about sex and personal hygiene issues like your friends.    WEIRDO.


----------



## ChrisL

The fact is, you can't get any more "attention whoring" than starting threads about your personal hygiene issues.  Lol.    Good grief, that is disgusting.  Just gross!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I woman bragging about her looks is the female equivalent of a man bragging about his dick.   Neither fools anyone with at least a modicum of discerning perception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you think I am lusting after you?
> 
> You are certifiably crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't, you would just ignore me.  Lol.  Obviously I am very bothersome for you for some reason, and I think this is quite clear and transparent.    Now, like I told you, run along now, amateur.
Click to expand...

Again, you are one dense fucker. 

You stand out as a total whack job, like Delta and a handful of others. Do you REALLY still not see that? Are you so whacked out that you think this about a sexual attraction? To you? By me? 

Defcon nailed it. You are a narcissist. I am not talking tendencies either. You could be clinically diagnosed as a full-on narcissist.


----------



## ChrisL

Now, unlike the rest of you poor pathetic saps who will be posting about your genitals on a Saturday night, I have plans to go out with my girlfriends.    Ta-ta!  Have fun, losers.


----------



## defcon4

ChrisL said:


> I didn't even know who you were before you started harassing me, stalker weirdo. I had never even spoken to you before. Lol.


You still don't. I could be a bull dyke stalking you as far as you know. But I am not stalking you moron. There is no such thing as stalking on an open message board you idiot.


----------



## Iron Head

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if they tell me I look old and ugly, I am going to defend myself because it's just not true.    Do expect me to agree with them?  Do you think I would date Iron Head?  The man who starts threads about his venereal diseases?  I mean, let's look at this logically.
> 
> 
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think digging yourself into a deeper hole is going to resolve this drama?
> 
> Talk about doubling down on Stooooopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is really no drama here.  I'm just right.  Obviously.  I'm just letting sane people see what kind of insanity exists here.  Sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.  You are desperately feeding the topic in a sad bid for attention.
Click to expand...

She is a total nut. I am starting to feel sorry for her. She apparently has no concept of reality.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> She is a total nut. I am starting to feel sorry for her. She apparently has no concept of reality.


She is good game though. She started the meltdown already and left... fuck! I could have watched football if I knew.


----------



## Iron Head

There was once a good chap here called Buzz Jenkins who actually expressly told Chris that he was going to troll her and expressly told her how he was going to do it and how she was going to react. He then proceeded to troll her, successfully, and she reacted as predicted. Witnesses we aghast at her stupidity, and even expressed their shock to her publicly. It was spectacular!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think digging yourself into a deeper hole is going to resolve this drama?
> 
> Talk about doubling down on Stooooopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is really no drama here.  I'm just right.  Obviously.  I'm just letting sane people see what kind of insanity exists here.  Sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.  You are desperately feeding the topic in a sad bid for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I'm addressing their poor behavior.  Defcon tags me in Flame Zone threads and always harasses me.  I'm letting him know and the other people who seem to have some kind of mental problem, that I fight back.    There is nothing wrong with that.  That is how you handle bullies.
Click to expand...

"Fighting back"? What a Baffoon!


----------



## Iron Head

Alright, time for the money shot! Chris, on your knees. Defcon, you administer a facial. I will then administer a follow up facial. Go.


----------



## Iron Head

Ok. Defcon, Chris, let's get ready for the golden shower scene.


----------



## Dante

Bonzi said:


> ...  or is it as exciting as the day you first met?
> ...  or is it just different?
> 
> Do you think people confuse infatuation with love, get married, and when (IF!) the infatuation wears off they think they are no longer in love?


Funny, was just discussing this in another thread

Dante has always observed 'Do not kiss and tell' that policy got me in with more than a few people who were in committed  relationships  

this  was well know among some people in relationships

Dante belies he's saved relationships by allowing one partner to get it out of their system. A win win for all involved as long as "Do not kiss and tell' was strictly observed


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date Iron Head? Bitch, what makes you think that I would date you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, old man.  Who do you think you are fooling.  If you weren't lusting after me, my pictures would be of no concern to you.  Again, Psychology 101.  Now, if you don't want me to feel that way, perhaps you should stop making such a big deal about me?    Logical thinking.  Try it.  It works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think digging yourself into a deeper hole is going to resolve this drama?
> 
> Talk about doubling down on Stooooopid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is really no drama here.  I'm just right.  Obviously.  I'm just letting sane people see what kind of insanity exists here.  Sad really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lie.  You are desperately feeding the topic in a sad bid for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a total nut. I am starting to feel sorry for her. She apparently has no concept of reality.
Click to expand...


Lol.  Got a few minutes to spare before my friend shows up, so I thought I'd come by and see if you were still posting about me after I was even logged off.  Yup.   

Look, little old man.  You can see serious posters from the trollies by checking a profile and areas, Mr. Health and Lifestyle.    The one who starts threads about his disgusting personal hygiene issues.  Now, that is the sure sign of a nut.  Lol.  

Also, did you say "tee-hee" earlier?  Lol.   What kind of a man says "tee-hee?"  Are you trying to sound like a little girl or something?  Is that what this is about?  Your jealous because I'm a petite cute girl and you're an ugly old ass man?  

My god, you are a weirdo.  Tee-hee!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> There was once a good chap here called Buzz Jenkins who actually expressly told Chris that he was going to troll her and expressly told her how he was going to do it and how she was going to react. He then proceeded to troll her, successfully, and she reacted as predicted. Witnesses we aghast at her stupidity, and even expressed their shock to her publicly. It was spectacular!



Who's Buzz Jenkins?  Doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is a total nut. I am starting to feel sorry for her. She apparently has no concept of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> She is good game though. She started the meltdown already and left... fuck! I could have watched football if I knew.
Click to expand...


Yeah, if this was real life I probably would have called the police on you a long time ago, little creepy dude.    You stick to online stalking, eh?


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know who you were before you started harassing me, stalker weirdo. I had never even spoken to you before. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't. I could be a bull dyke stalking you as far as you know. But I am not stalking you moron. There is no such thing as stalking on an open message board you idiot.
Click to expand...


It's weird.  You have problems.


----------



## ChrisL

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't forget. I don't care what you think of me or my pictures. Get it?  Hey, I am just defending myself against weirdo stalkers like you who go to my gallery, look at my pictures and then follow me around insulting me, tagging me in the flame zone, and just generally harassing me online. That is fucking weird. Can't you see that?
> 
> 
> 
> I joined the board to have fun and tagging you in the FZ is part of the fun because you are a narcissistic bitch who will melt down sooner or later and it is fun to watch. If you did not interject yourself to my conversation with Bonzi I would have left you to be. But your attention whoring brought me back to your playground.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you are saying that you've followed me around, read my posts, got yourself angry before you started stalking me?  So you stalk me because I think I'm attractive . . . is that right?    Oh yeah, you're not crazy.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, so sad.  Trying to blame me because some old men are miserable, angry and lonely, read my posts, look at my pictures, get all angry and mad, have to try and stalk or troll me.  God, help them.


----------



## ChrisL

Oops, gotta go!  See ya!  Wouldn't want to be ya, with your venereal diseases and stalking problems and such!    Have a good night now!


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Oops, gotta go!  See ya!  Wouldn't want to be ya, with your venereal diseases and stalking problems and such!    Have a good night now!


Have a good time giving handjobs to random dudes in the parking lot, moron!


----------



## Unkotare

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, gotta go!  See ya!  Wouldn't want to be ya, with your venereal diseases and stalking problems and such!    Have a good night now!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time giving handjobs to random dudes in the parking lot, moron!
Click to expand...



You taking a night off from doing it yourself?


----------



## Unkotare

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, gotta go!  See ya!  Wouldn't want to be ya, with your venereal diseases and stalking problems and such!    Have a good night now!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time giving handjobs to random dudes in the parking lot, moron!
Click to expand...



You taking a night off from doing it yourself?


----------



## Iron Head

Unkotare said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, gotta go!  See ya!  Wouldn't want to be ya, with your venereal diseases and stalking problems and such!    Have a good night now!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time giving handjobs to random dudes in the parking lot, moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You taking a night off from doing it yourself?
Click to expand...

Are you trying to hook up with me, asshole?


----------



## Unkotare

Iron Head said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, gotta go!  See ya!  Wouldn't want to be ya, with your venereal diseases and stalking problems and such!    Have a good night now!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time giving handjobs to random dudes in the parking lot, moron!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You taking a night off from doing it yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you trying to hook up with me, asshole?
Click to expand...




No one is - ever, eunuch.


----------



## playtime

lol...


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, gotta go!  See ya!  Wouldn't want to be ya, with your venereal diseases and stalking problems and such!    Have a good night now!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time giving handjobs to random dudes in the parking lot, moron!
Click to expand...


Look strange old man.  I just want you to understand that you should stop following me around and asking for pictures.  It's not going to happen.  I would suggest you stick with those who you have something in common with.  That's not me.  Lol.  I think you are a weird old man and nothing more.  K?    Hope you understand this time.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

20 pages, anyone know offhand what page the last reply to the OP was?


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> 20 pages, anyone know offhand what page the last reply to the OP was?



Well, if USMB didn't allow free reign to obvious trolls, this wouldn't happen.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Delta4Embassy said:


> 20 pages, anyone know offhand what page the last reply to the OP was?


not since post 70


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> 20 pages, anyone know offhand what page the last reply to the OP was?



If I thought it would do any good, I would report him.  However, he has blatantly admitted to being a sock quite a few times now (just a page or so ago in this thread) and nothing has or will be done about this "problem" poster.


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 pages, anyone know offhand what page the last reply to the OP was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought it would do any good, I would report him.  However, he has blatantly admitted to being a sock quite a few times now (just a page or so ago in this thread) and nothing has or will be done about this "problem" poster.
Click to expand...

Bitch, you are the one instigating all of this. You spam the shit out of me if I happen to say anything. For every 1 thing I say you produce 2-3 reply posts.  In your feeble, quivering brain you are somehow "fighting back". To everyone in the sane world you are engaging in harassment and stalking. To make matters worse, everything you say is stupid. It is like I have a retarded zombie following me around.


----------



## defcon4

Iron Head said:


> Bitch, you are the one instigating all of this. You spam the shit out of me if I happen to say anything. For every 1 thing I say you produce 2-3 reply posts. In your feeble, quivering brain you are somehow "fighting back". To everyone in the sane world you are engaging in harassment and stalking. To make matters worse, everything you say is stupid. It is like I have a retarded zombie following me around.


She does all these stupid posts to be the "winner of the month" of who posted most. She sent me three fucking replies and I realized what was going on and did not reply back thinking: "You wont get my help bitch!"


----------



## Iron Head

defcon4 said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch, you are the one instigating all of this. You spam the shit out of me if I happen to say anything. For every 1 thing I say you produce 2-3 reply posts. In your feeble, quivering brain you are somehow "fighting back". To everyone in the sane world you are engaging in harassment and stalking. To make matters worse, everything you say is stupid. It is like I have a retarded zombie following me around.
> 
> 
> 
> She does all these stupid posts to be the "winner of the month" of who posted most. She sent me three fucking replies and I realized what was going on and did not reply back thinking: "You wont get my help bitch!"
Click to expand...

Is that her angle? Pretty lame. She cannot respond to one post of mine without at least 2 replies minimum. Many times it is a 3:1 ratio. I just assumed that she is too stupid to be able to effectively get her thoughts in order. 

It is hilarious how her brain (mal)functions. She will say something so fucking stupid that you have to call her out on it. Then she barrages you with asinine quips, claims she won (who knows what it is she thinks she has "won"), then asserts that her detractors are really lusting after her because she is so beautiful. 

Me thinks she needs to get off her knees at least a couple times each week and lie down on a head shrink's couch ASAP!


----------



## Unkotare

Iron Head said:


> Me thinks she needs to get off her knees at least a couple times each week and lie down on a head shrink's couch ASAP!




Because that's worked so well for you?


----------



## Iron Head

According to the Rules of Stupid, as espoused by the Emperor of Stupid, Chris, I hereby declare myself as winner in this debate! Hooray!!! Hooray!!! 

Now, let's all gather around and sing a song...to the tune of "We Are the Champions", by Queen... C'mon, let's go!

"I am the champion, my friends! 
Chris will be a dumb whore until the end!" 

"'Cause I am the champion!
I am the champion!" 

"Doo wap a bee boop, I is da champion!!!"

"Of the dumb old girl!!!!"

Thank you, good night!


----------



## Bonzi

.... not sure about my marriage, but I know I am bored with stupidity run rampant...


----------



## Bonzi

If your marriage is boring, there are a few possible reasons why:

(1)  No one is trying to spice it up
(2)  You don't have enough in common
(3)  You don't have enough friends
(4)  You are both introverts

Any others?

I won't even say it's because you are oil and water.  That can make for a very NOT BORING marriage (not healthy, but not boring....)


----------

